# Edison Evo aber welches?



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2014)

Würde mir gerne ein Edison Evo 160mm und 27.5 zulegen. Was bedeutet die Bezeichnung NBS?
Was wiegen die Bikes so, gibt es ne Tabelle?


----------



## 4mate (26. Dezember 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet die Bezeichnung NBS?


N on
B ionicon
S ystem
=
Ein Bionicon Evo Rahmenset oder Komplettfahrrad
ohne das Bionicon Geometrieveränderungssystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (26. Dezember 2014)

In der Überschrift lese ich heraus, dass du nicht weist, welches Evo du bestellen sollst. Im Text liest sich das jedoch anders. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, möchtest du eine Beratung für die Evos? Oder wolltest du nur wissen, was NBS heist? Dann wäre die Überschrift falsch. 
Klär mich/uns auf 


Sascha


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hi Sascha, ich kenne Bionicon leider nicht soooo gut. 
Ein Freund fährt eins das recht schwer ist aber technisch inovativ. 
Ich habe das Edison Evo gesehen und gleich große Augen bekommen. 
Jetzt weis ich was mit dem NBS gemeint ist. Brauch ich als Normalo Biker eher nicht. Denk ich. 
Nun stellt sich den die Frage welches EVO für mich eher passen würde. 
Ich fahre 2-3x die Woche a ca.45-50km. Gerne Uphill, singeltrails, verblockt, wurzelig und steinig. Aber auch schnelle und flowige singeltrails. 1-2x im Jahr nen Bikepark. Ne Alpen Überquerung. 
So das wars mal grob.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Dezember 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Brauch ich als Normalo Biker eher nicht. Denk ich.


Sehe ich ein wenig differenziert. Wer es nicht ausprobiert hat, kann auch nicht entscheiden, ob er es nicht braucht oder eben doch braucht. Als ich es nicht hatte, habe ich ähnlich gedacht. Als ich es dann hatte, habe ich es benutzt wie eine Gangschaltung im Auto; ständig und bei jeder kleinsten Steigung. Mittlerweile habe ich es auch nicht mehr und vermisse es aber auch nicht. Mit Abstand gesehen brauchst du realistisch gesehen "nur" an extremen Steigungen. Aber das wird in einem Bionicon-Fred natürlich anders diskutiert  Aber lass dich da von keiner Seite aus in eine Ecke drängen. Das Zauberwort heist: Probefahrt!! Machen!!!



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich den die Frage welches EVO für mich eher passen würde.
> Ich fahre 2-3x die Woche a ca.45-50km. Gerne Uphill, singeltrails, verblockt, wurzelig und steinig. Aber auch schnelle und flowige singeltrails. 1-2x im Jahr nen Bikepark. Ne Alpen Überquerung.
> So das wars mal grob.



Fang mal anders an: 650b oder nicht?! Dann die Frage: mag ich Doppelbrückengabeln oder nicht?! So bist du schnell bei "deinem" Bike. 
Von der Geo ist es mit Sicherheit nen Golf. Kein Ausreißer nach oben, kein Ausreißer nach unten. Geo für alle halt. Deshalb Golf. 
Ich finds optisch jedenfalls den Knaller:



 
(@Sacki: ich hoffe, ich durfte es posten. Ist jedenfalls der Grund, warum mein Fanes doch RAW wird. Obwohl ich das vorher zum kotzen fand)


Sascha


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2014)

Tolles BIKE Sascha


----------



## 4mate (26. Dezember 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich was mit dem NBS gemeint ist.
> Brauch ich als Normalo Biker eher nicht. Denk ich.


So ist es. Es gibt keinen Grund ein NBS Bionicon zu kaufen.
Nur mit der patentierten Geometrieveränderung ist ein Bionicon
ein Bionicon. Das System nützt man nicht nur rein für hoch
und runter fahren sondern permanent, auch um z.B. die Haltung
etwas zu verändern. Du hast ja bereits ohne es zu wissen genau
das richtige Modell genannt, ein 650B mit 160mm Federweg in rot. 

http://evo.bionicon.com/preis-uebersicht/

Jetzt gilt es das Modell unter Dreien mit verschiedenen
Ausstattungsvariationen noch zu wählen, zu bestellen und bereits
im März wirst du aufs blaue Knöpfchen drücken können und direkt
hinterm Haus den Wattberg hoch fahren und mit High Speed runter.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2014)

Wo kann ich ein Bionicon probefahren im Umkreis von 50km in PLZ 76185 ?


----------



## 4mate (26. Dezember 2014)

Beim nächsten Schrauber Workshop im Werk am schönen Tegernsee.
Dort kannst du alles Probefahren. Natürlich auch an jedem anderen Tag
nach telefonischer Besprechung und Anmeldung.




Bionicon Mountainbikes werden im Direktvertrieb verkauft.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2014)

Na da bleibt mir nicht viel übrig und die 355km auf mich zu nehmen. 
Danke 4Mate für die vielen Infos


----------



## slash-sash (27. Dezember 2014)

Wäre zumindest nicht das Schlechteste. Es gibt mit Sicherheit jemand in deiner Nähe, der nen Bionicon fährt und dich Probe fahren lassen würde. 
ABER: hat er dann schon die neueste Dämpfergeschichte drin? Kannst du/kann er dir das Rad vernünftig einstellen? Und wenn man ehrlich ist, ist der Tegernsee immer ne Reise wert. Ordentliche bike-Einstellungen, coole Trails etc. !
Außerdem kannst du das Evo in beiden Varianten (Bionicon-System und NBS) Probe fahren. Dann kannst du dir selber nen Bild davon machen, ob du es brauchst oder eben nicht. 

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Dezember 2014)

4mate schrieb:


>


Könntest du dieses sinnvolle Emoticon bitte in die Liste einfügen?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Tolles BIKE Sascha



Dir ist bewusst, dass das kein Fanes ist, oder?  Das ist ein EVO NBS, das hat Sascha damit sagen wollen.
Nicht, dass du am Ende noch auf die Idee kommst, ein Alutech zu bestellen. 

Spaß beiseite.

Ich glaube wir sollten nochmal kurz festhalten:

Du wolltest wissen, was NBS bedeutet:
Wie Sascha schon richtig erklärt hat heißt NBS Non-Bionicon-System. Das bedeutet also, dass das Bike mit normalen Federungskomponenten ausgestattet ist, und dementsprechend kein Bionicon-System hat. 
Du meintest daraufhin, dass du als "Normalo Biker" so etwas nicht brauchst. 
Ich bin da etwas verwirrt, denn normalerweise würde ich von einem Großteil der Biker solch eine Feststellung bezogen auf ein Bionicon-System erwarten (auch wenn ich darüber eine andere Meinung habe).
Du solltest also grunsätzlich erstmal für dich selbst entscheiden, ob du ein EVO mit Bionicon-System oder eines ohne Bionicon-System möchtest. Danach richtet sich die Entscheidung "NBS" oder "BS".

Oder hast du dich schon entschieden?

Der nächste Schrauberkurs ist übrigens am 17. Januar und Plätze sind noch ein paar frei. Er ist limitiert auf ca. 15 Teilnehmer. Anmeldung per Telefon oder Email. Kosten tut der Spaß diesmal 49€; Brotzeit und Kuchen sind inklusive.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slash-sash (9. Januar 2015)

Richtig! Das ist ein BIONICON! Ich wollte hier nicht für Verwirrung sorgen. Sorry, wenn das falsch rüber gekommen ist. 
Und jo, Stefan hat Recht: erst entscheiden, ob Bionicon-System ode NBS. 
Sag mal Stefan. Schwirrt mir schon die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf, seid du das Evo gepostet hast: du gibst 14,1kg mit Pedalen an. Jetzt rechne ich mal 350g runter. Dann sind wir bei gut gemeinten 13,7kg. Meiner Meinung nach ein wenig Hüftspeck für die Ausstattung, die du da hast. Habt ihr den Rahmen mal gewogen? Was wiegt der?


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2015)

Nein nein, du hast nicht für Verwirrung gesorgt. Wollte es nur für @Thebike69 nochmal klarstellen, dass das ein EVO ist.

Nun ja, dafür das das Bike einen Vivid Air mit ca 600g drin hat, Größe L ist, keine Kohlefaser dran hat, Magic Mary + Hans Dampf drauf hat und eine 150mm Stütze ist das schon nicht unbedingt schwer, finde ich. Und die Pedale wiegen über 400g, wenn man´s wirklich genau nehmen will.
200er Scheiben vorne sollte man auch nicht bei allen Bikes als gegeben annehmen. Genausowenig wie eine tatächlich gemessenes Gewicht...


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2015)

Oh, der Rahmen wiegt in Größe L, lackiert, ohne Dämpfer aber mit kompletter Hardware (also Schrauben, Achse hinten, Kabelführungen) ca. 3200-3300 g. Ich weiß weder, wie andere das Gewicht messen, noch wie genau sie es angegeben haben. 
Sicher nicht der leichteste Rahmen, aber das muss ein 180mm Alurahmen auch nicht sein. 
Ich finde das Konzept von SC mit dem neuen Nomad z.B. wohl überlegt: 
Carbonrahmen mit ganz knapp unter 3kg. Da gibt's leichtere Alurahmem mit diesem "nominellen" Einsatzbereich. Das Nomad würde ich persönlich auch vergewaltigen. Bei so manch anderem "Enduro" würde ich mir das schwer überlegen.
Weißt du zufällig, was ein Fanes in L mit Lackierung ohne Dämpfer wiegt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mehr als 500g leichter ist (wenn überhaupt). Und da dann von von Hüftspeck beim EVO zu reden ist schon etwas übertrieben. 
Komponenten sind ja alle Standard, also kann ja alles nur am Rahmen liegen, wenn das unterschiedlich wiegt.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Januar 2015)

Nen Fanes in L wiegt mehr. Ich baue mein Fanes in M für die neue Saison gerade "neu" auf; mit Durchschnittsteilen, wie z.B. X9 Kurbel, LRS mit 1830g (650b), vivid Air, Mattoc, Magic mary etc. 
und ich werde mit Pedalen um die 13,7-14kg landen. Deshalb verstehe ich das Gewicht 14,1kg nicht, wo bei dir nen leichterer LRS drin ist, die Gabel leichter ist, der Antrieb leichter ist etc. ! Daher finde ICH und nicht nur ich, dass das abgebildete Evo irgendwo Hüftspeck hat. Es ist keineswegs übertrieben formuliert. Den schließlich muss sich das Fanes diese Beurteilung auch gefallen lassen. 
Und wenn ich sehe, dass ein Sennes mit 14kg bei 200mm und zugegebenermaßen einer Carbondruckstrebe auch um die nachgewogenen 14kg kommt, dann verstehe ich es gleich noch weniger. Und jetzt sag nicht, dass das Sennes nicht halten wird und der Rahmen zu dünn oder sonstiges ist  
Ob es am langen Ende der Rahmen ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Auch, wie es sich fährt. Gewicht beim Fanes merkt man halt nicht. Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch ein Evo einen das Gewicht nicht spüren lässt. Werde es ja bald Probe fahren können. 
Fakt ist, dass das Gewicht, wenn ich in der Liga der modernen Enduros mitspielen möchte zu hoch ist. Allein schon marketingtechnisch. Aber da wären wir wieder bei nem Thema, was wir woanders ja schon haben 
Wie dem auch sei. Das ist meine Meinung. Auf Grund meiner Aussage wird das Evo nicht leichter und du deine Meinung nicht ändern.  Und trotzdem ist es für mich ein interessantes bike, welches ich im Auge behalten werde, da mein Fanes auch nicht ewig hält. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2015)

Du sagst, also, dass ein Alu-Enduro mit einem Rahmengewicht von 3,2kg nicht in der höchsten Liga mitspielen kann? Das Rahmengewicht ist weder leicht, noch schwer für ein 160mm Bike und noch weniger für ein 180mm Bike.
Du reduzierst ein Bike ja ziemlich auf's Gewicht und da, um's genau zu nehmen auf ziemlich genau 500g (eher weniger).  Sorry, aber das ist doch völliger Schmarrn. Oder willst du sagen, dass ein Nomad nicht in der höchsten Liga mitspielt?
Denn nicht anders außer durch Rahmengewicht kann man Bike-Gewichte untereinander vergleichen. Die Ausstattung muss man ja wohl ausklammern. Denn nur mit gleicher Ausstattung kann sagen, dass das eine schwerer ist, als das andere.
Mir gefällt aus technischer Sicht das Design des Sennes und der anderen neuen Alutechs nicht, da wir ähnliche Probleme hatten. Zur Haltbarkeit der aktuellen Alutech Rahmen möchte ich keine Aussage machen, das steht mir nicht zu.


Also: Wenn ein Fanes Rahmen nur minimal schwerer ist, dann wird es mit gleichen oder schwereren Teilen nicht leichter werden, als die 13,7 kg vom Evo, das leuchtet ein, oder?
Ich kenne ja nicht deine ganze Teileliste, aber die 13,7 kg beim Evo sind gemessen und es ist nichts außer Stangenware verbaut. Hinten ist sogar noch ein Schlauch verbaut.
Ich kann ein Evo auch unter 13kg inklusive Pedale bringen, wenn ich genügend Geld aufwende. Aber will ich das? Macht es das Bike besser als mit 13,7?
Darf ich denn ein Bild sehen von dem Sennes mit 14kg? Würde mich schon interessieren, wie das aufgebaut wurde und was es gekostet hat.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2015)

Manchmal sind wir Biker schon ganz schöne Memnen, wenn es darum geht, wer "den Längsten" hat.
Beim Motocross gab und gibt es eine handvoll Auswahl an in der jeweiligen Klasse - mit einigen kg Unterschied im Gewicht bei ebenfalls einigen PS Variation in der Sputzenleistung.
Da wird nicht so geweint, wenn ein Bike 5kg schwerer ist, als das andere.
Da ist alles Königsklasse! Und da machte damals ein gelungenes Fahrwerk eher den Unterschied als 5kg oder 5PS.
Und bei Sportwagen. Ist ein Porsche GT3 RS keine Königsklasse bei Sportwagen, irgendein beliebiger Lambo aber schon, weil er 100 PS mehr hat?
Ich verstehe nicht, wie "Königsklasse oder nicht" durch 500g entschieden werden können...
Aber man darf unterschiedlicher Meinung sein und deswegen schätze ich dich trotzdem.


----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2015)

Bionicon Rahmen haben von Anfang den legendären Ruf "praktisch unzerstörbar"
zu sein (Ausnahmen BESTÄTIGEN die Regel...) eben weil sie 500g mehr "Fleisch"
auf den Rippen haben - an den richtigen & wichtigen Stellen.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2015)

Oh, oh, das würde ich jetzt so wirklich nicht unterschreiben! 
Da gab's schon auch hin und wieder mal Probleme, keine Sorge.


----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2015)

So ungefähr stand es vor ~10 Jahren  in den Zeilen und zwischen den Zeilen der Bike-Bravos...


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2015)

Naja, vor zehn Jahren gab's auch wenig Konkurrenz in dem Bereich. 
Und ja, das Ur-Edison ist wirklich kaum kleinzukriegen. Da kommen immer mal wieder welche zum Service, die über 10 Jahre alt sind. Und das System funktioniert immer noch - ohne Ausfall....
Aber das war vor 10 Jahren. Dazwischen gab's ja auch noch ein paar andere Modelle. Und da gab's schon hin und wieder mal kleinere Problemchen.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Januar 2015)

Hey Stefan. Nicht böse sein, ich zweifel das gewicht überhaupt nicht an. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Enduro-Rahmen mit 3200g nicht zu schwer ist (ein Sennes wiegt übrigens 3250g und ist DH-tauglich; Spezifikationen findest du auf der HP; das 1.0 bringt es auf 14,7kg).
Mein Fokus lag eher auf dem Satz, dass das Gewicht des Evo für mich eher unglaubwürdig erschien. Ich hab's halt mit dem Sennes und meiner Fanes, bzw. mit den aktuellen Enduros vergleichen.. Daher meine Aussage. Also alles im grünen Bereich. Und ich reduzier definitiv ein Bike NICHT auf sein Gewicht. Ich halte ein Gewicht unter 13 kg für ein Enduro auch für bedenkenswert.
Egal. Das Evo ist cool und Variabel. Bist du ein Sennes schon mal gefahren?


sascha


----------



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2015)

Bin noch kein Sennes gefahren.
Also die 14kg sind jetzt erstmal schon 14,7kg und dann noch ohne Pedale und ohne Angabe der Größe. Dazu ist das noch eine eine Herstellerangabe.
Habe ich das richtig zusammengefasst?

Ich bezweifle ja gar nicht, dass das Sennes DH-tauglich ist.
Aber wenn du sagst, dass der Fanes-Rahmen mehr wiegt, als das EVO und das DH-Sennes mit 3250g weniger als das Evo, dann wundere ich mich schon ein wenig.
Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema:
Was genau erscheint dir am Gewicht des Evo etwas unglaubwürdig?

Edit: ich finde auf der Homepage kein Sennes DH1.0 mit 14,7Kg. . Da geht alles ab deutlich über 15 los. Link?


----------



## slash-sash (11. Januar 2015)

Mmhhh. Schade. Aus deinen Antworten hört es sich so an, als wenn du es schon gefahren bist. Jedenfalls steckst du es gleich in die DH-Ecke auf Grund der Geometrie. Wenn ich es jetzt finden würde, würde ich dich selber zitieren. Da hast du mal geschrieben, dass man über Sachen erst urteilen bzw. kategorisieren sollte, wenn man etwas (er)fahren hat. Ich glaube, es ging damals um die Pike. Dann wärst du ja keinen Deut besser, als die, die du damals angezählt hast. 

Im übrigen wirst du auch kein DH finden mit 14kg. Hat aber auch keiner von gesprochen. Ich war beim FR. Und das sind in der kleinsten Ausstattung 14,7kg. Nimm noch ne RF Nextie Kurbel und noch nen LRS, der nen ticken leichter ist und schon hast du ganz schnell 700g weg. 
Aber lass gut sein. Wir könnten noch ewig diskutieren. Aber das entspricht nicht dem Thema hier 
Also würde ich vorschlagen "vertagen" wir das, wenn sich mal die Möglichkeit ergibt sich zu treffen. Ich werde mich dann auch zu erkennen geben.  Und dann machen wir das hier Ok?!freu mich schon drauf fachzusimpeln 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich freue mich aufs fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. Januar 2015)

Nun, da hast du schon recht, dass man etwas vorher fahren sollte, bevor man sich ein Urteil erlaubt. Deswegen habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt, wie ein Sennes fährt, oder dass ein Sennes nicht gut fährt.
Um zu wissen, ob ein Sennes oder ein EVO overall besser berghoch geht, muss ich es aber nun wirklich nicht gefahren sein, sei mir da bitte nicht böse! So viel maße ich mir an, rechtens behaupten zu können. 

Und weiterhin kann man ein Sennes nicht mit einem Bike gleichsetzten, das uneingeschränkt Tourentauglich ist.
Das will Alutech aber auch gar nicht, denn ansonsten wäre das kurze Sitzrohr mit maximal 420mm nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Ich sage hier übrigens nicht, dass ein Alutech nicht gut fährt oder kein exzellentes Rad ist, oder in bestimmten Gesichtspunkten einem EVO sogar überlegen sein kann. Ich habe Respekt vor dem, was sie da in den letzten 3-4 Jahren gemacht haben. Das steht außer Diskussion.

Wieso ziehst du aber überhaupt den Vergleich zwischen dem EVO und einem reinrassigem DH-Race Bike, wie dem Sennes? Du vergleichst ja tatsächlich Äpfel mit Nashis.

Und die Gewichtsdiskussion ist eigentlich ganz schnell erledigt:
1. Der Rahmen vom Sennes wiegt gleich viel, wie das EVO.
2. Der Rahmen des Fanes wiegt (deiner Aussage nach) mehr als der des EVO.
Ergo: In jedem Falle wird das edison EVO leichter aufzubauen sein, als eines der beiden Alutechs.
Unabhängig davon, ob dabei eines dieser 3 Bikes in der Königsklasse des "Endurosports" mitspielen darf, sind alle dieser Bikes nicht als schwer zu bezeichnen. Und sicherlich wäre das Gewicht nicht der Grund, warum sie da nicht sein dürften.

Wenn ich übrigens den Preisaspekt mit einbeziehe, dann ist das edison EVO bei gleichem Preis ganz schnell um einiges leichter, als ein gleich aufgebautes der beiden Alutechs.

An alle, die von dieser Diskussion gelangweilt sind: Sorry für das OT!
Ich diskutiere einfach zu gerne!

Aber ich denke, vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar, die es interessant finden.

Sascha, was wiegt dei Fanes ohne Pedale? Und wie ist es aufgebaut?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere einfach zu gerne!


Nur zu. Das ist doch ein schönes Beispiel für Kommunikation.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2015)

Hi Sascha, was wiegt denn jetzt deine Kiste? 
Ich würde wirklich gerne mal einen direkten Vergleich der beiden Bikes berghoch und bergab machen und fände es echt cool, wenn du wirklich mal vorbeikämst. Am Samstag wäre Schrauberkurs und das Wetter sollte passen. Danach sollte noch Zeit sein für ne nette Tour.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag @slash-sash und für jeden, den es interessiert.
Da wir jetzt die Seriengewichte haben kann ich nun genau sagen, was der Rahmen wiegt.
Ich weiß nicht, wie andere Firmen ihree Rahmengewichte angeben? Ohne Farbe/mit Farbe? Ohne Zugführungen/mit Zugführungen? Mit Steckachse/ohne Steckachse? Mit Dämpferbolzen/ohne Dämpferbolzen?
Ich gebe hier  - wie es sich auch gehört - das Komplettgewicht an, inklusive aller zum Rahmen gehörigen Teile.

*edison EVO*
Größe L
lackiert (Farbe rot)
inklusive Dämpferbolzen vorne + hinten
inklusive Hinterradachse 142x12
inklusive aller möglichen (8x) geschraubten 1-fach und 4-fach Kabelführungen + dazugehörigen Schrauben
*3349g* (leichtester gemesser L Rahmen) - *3362g* (schwerster gemesser L Rahmen)
Preis: 950€
made in Taiwan

*Alutech Fanes 4.0 (2015)*
Größe M
eloxiert (blau)
ohne Hinterradachse
Dämpferbolzen?
Kabelführungen?
*3370g*
Preis: 1649,90€ (ohne Steckachse)
made in Taiwan
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9910/alutech-full-suspension-fanes-4-0


----------



## bolg (9. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann 

 Na, das sagt doch alles! Treffer - versenkt - gluckgluck


----------



## Resibiker (10. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann
Da die Kettenblätter die für XX1 angeboten werden auch für 1x9 und 1x10 Kompatiebel sind, frage ich mich ob es umgekehrt auch geht?
Kann ich meine 2fach XO kurbel von Edison mit einer 11 fach kette und 11fach kassette am EVO benutzen also einen 2x11 antrieb bauen


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

Die Kettenblätter sind doch garnicht schaltbar?!


----------



## Resibiker (11. Februar 2015)

Natürlich meinte ich die XO 2x10 Kurbel mit den 2x10 Kettenblättern!


----------



## souldriver (11. Februar 2015)

Jungs, wenn ihr euer 11-fach Geraffel dann los werden wollt: Ich könnte noch ein Ersatz-Schaltwerk gebrauchen und ein Ritzel-Paket auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Kann ich meine 2fach XO kurbel von Edison mit einer 11 fach kette und 11fach kassette am EVO benutzen also einen 2x11 antrieb bauen


Ich denke, das sollte schon funktionieren. Eine 11-Fach Kette ist allerdings Pflicht bei solch einer Kombi.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sollte schon funktionieren. Eine 11-Fach Kette ist allerdings Pflicht bei solch einer Kombi.


+ eine KeFü


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war letzte Woche am Tegernsee und bin das Edison Evo in 27.5 mit der 160er Singlecrown und in 26 mit der 180er DA gefahren. Anschaffen würde ich mir nach der Probefahrt das Evo in 27.5 mit der Singlecrown. Da mir aber der direkte Vergleich fehlt, würde es mich interessieren, welche "Vorteile" die 2 cm mehr der 180er Ausführung für mich hätte. In meiner Gegend im Altmühltal fahre ich gerne Touren mit 30 bis 50km und ca. 1000 Hm. Gerne auch mal abseits der Waldautobahn, aber kein Downhill. Bringen mir die 2cm mehr überhaupt etwas? Wer von euch hat noch das evo in 27.5 mit 180 bestellt und warum?
Gruss, Armin


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2015)

Ich würde dir empfehlen, bei 160 bleiben, wenn du wirklich so tourenorientiert bist. Auch reichen 160mm bergab für nahezu alles aus. Wenn du nen Ticken mehr Komfort suchst, und eine aufrechtere Sitzposition, dann 180. Wie groß bist du?


----------



## The Bug (15. Februar 2015)

Zum Glück seid ihr von der Gewichts Diskusion abgekommen. 500gr ist das was man beim ersten Pipi ausscheiden würde und ich glaube nich das man am gesamt systheme die 500gr merkt wenns nicht gerade am Hinterrad sind...
Ich habe bei meinem Cannondale Rush den SLR von Mavic drauf und als der draufkam hat man das schon beim Sprint massiv bemerkt.


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Das Thema Komfort spielt schon eine gewisse Rolle. Hatte im letzten Frühjahr einen heftigen Radunfall, wegen dem ich jetzt vom CX-Renner auf Fully umsteigen muss. Allerdings fahre ich (180/77kg/87 Schrittl.) auch gerne etwas "gestreckter". Hm, schwierige Entscheidung...
Auf jeden Fall ist das Bionicon System und das Edison Evo 27.5 genial zu fahren. Kompliment!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (15. Februar 2015)

Ach ja, mein Avatar ist mein aktuelles Fully mit 120mm Federweg. Mit 25% Sag ist der Federweg am Dämpfer laut Justiergummiring am Dämpfer nach einer Feierabendrunde voll ausgenutzt, weshalb ich mich überhaupt nach einem anderen Fully mit mehr Federweg umsehe. Ansonsten wäre ich mit dem Merida One Twenty zufrieden.
Gruß, Armin


----------



## triple-ooo (16. Februar 2015)

Sorry, will ja wirklich nicht spammen, aber die Entscheidung drängt...
Kann wirklich keiner von den 27.5er Evo-Bestellern etwas zu 160 vs. 180 mit der Metric-Gabel sagen?
Gruß, Armin


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, bei 160 bleiben, wenn du wirklich so tourenorientiert bist. Auch reichen 160mm bergab für nahezu alles aus. Wenn du nen Ticken mehr Komfort suchst, und eine aufrechtere Sitzposition, dann 180. Wie groß bist du?



…


----------



## TheSpecialOne (16. Februar 2015)

Hi triple-ooo. Wenn das Bionicon System in 27.5 mit 160mm SC genial zu fahren ist - wie Du ja schreibst - dann ist doch alles bestens. Probiert und für gut befunden. Von den Evo-Bestellern kannst Du derzeit noch kein FeedBack erwarten. Die Mühlen werden grad ja erst ausgeliefert. Und selbst wenn, kannst Du deren Bewertung nicht auf Dich übertragen. Tendenziell würde ich Dir aufgrund Deiner Vergangenheit und Vorlieben (lange Touren mit gemäßigtem Geländeprofil, viel HM,  ohne Downhill) auch eher zum 160 raten. Wenn die Optik bei Dir eine große Rolle spielt, nimm 180. Schaut einfach geiler aus.


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
mich hätte halt z.B. interessiert, ob es Käufer der 180er Version gibt, die in etwas das Gleiche Anwenderprofil wie ich haben und die 180er genommen haben obwohl nicht Downhill gefahren wird. Welche vorteile hat dann die 180er gegenüber den 160er etc...
Ich hätte aber bei meinem Besuch in Tegernsee einfach besser auf die Unterschiede von 160 zu 180mm achten sollen. Aber ich war derart fasziniert vom Bionicon System, dass ich weder darauf, noch auf die passende Rahmengröße der Testräder geschaut habe **lol** Ist mir auch noch nicht passiert und jetzt habe ich den Salat! Wenn der Tegernsee nur nicht ganz so weit weg wäre...
Herzliche Grüße,
Armin


----------



## dj_evil (18. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich hätte halt z.B. interessiert, ob es Käufer der 180er Version gibt, die in etwas das Gleiche Anwenderprofil wie ich haben und die 180er genommen haben obwohl nicht Downhill gefahren wird. Welche vorteile hat dann die 180er gegenüber den 160er etc...


 
Ich habe das 180er genommen, weil es aus meiner Sicht kaum einen Nachteil zur 160er Variante gibt (vorallem auch dank dem Bionicon System). Und weil man mit 180 besser prahlen kann


----------



## slash-sash (18. Februar 2015)

Dann hast du doch die Begründung schon! Wenn du keinen Unterschied gespürt hast, warum dann mit weniger rum fahren? Wenn du 2 Autos zu ein und dem selben Preis hast, nimmst du dich auch den mit mehr PS. Schön zu wissen, wenn man es hat, auch, wenn man es nicht immer braucht und nutzt. 
Außerdem gibt das Bionicon-System doch selber schon die Antwort. Mit dem System kann man endlich mal Federwege fahren, diesmal bergauf "nicht fahrbar" sind. (Was für ein Marketing )
Also warum zögerst du noch? Wo liegt jetzt noch dein Problem?


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn du deine Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet nicht verändern oder ausweiten möchtest, passen die 160mm doch.


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> aufgrund Deiner Vergangenheit und Vorlieben (lange Touren mit gemäßigtem
> Geländeprofil, viel HM, ohne Downhill) auch eher zum 160 raten


So isses. Wer Touren fährt braucht keinen 180mm Freerider


----------



## slash-sash (18. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber du willst doch das 180er Evo nicht als Freerider betiteln, oder? Nur aufgrund seines Federwegs? Das wäre jetzt bike-Bravo-Denkweise. Und die wollen wir hier doch nicht, oder?
Gib mal Freerider bei Google ein und schau dir die Panzer mal an. Da ist die Grazie Evo doch ein wenig deplatziert. 
Um das also mal zu relativieren: Doch, wer Touren fährt, kann auch von 180nm profitieren. Und nicht das Bionicon System vergessen 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (18. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab ein 160er 26" bestelt weil ich hauptsächtlich touren fahre und weil ich von einem Edison mit 160/140mm Federweg komme.
Für Downhil hab ich mein Ironwood 180/200


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

@triple-ooo :
Wenn du dich wirklich nicht selbst nicht entscheiden kannst, ob du die 180mm gebrauchen kannst, dann wird es wirklich schwierig von Forumsmitgleidern Hilfe zu bekommeb, weil - wie du siehst - jeder eine andere Meinung hat.
1. Das 180er wiegt in 27.5 exakt gleich viel, wie das 160er. Einen Gewichtsnachteil hast du also nicht.
2. Das 180 hat einen etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition. Im Stehen ist das 180er minimal kompakter, was die Stehposition angeht.
3. Du hast immer die Möglichkeit, das 160er, oder das 180er innerhalb von 10 Minuten bei uns umrüsten zu lassen. Dabei würde lediglich der Rocker für den Dämpfer (129€) und die Luftkartusche der Gabel getauscht (ca 220€). die originalen Teile behältst du natürlich. Damit hättest du auch gleichzeitig beide Bikes. Das 160er und das 180er unterscheiden sich nur durch genau diese Teile. Das ist auch Teil unseres modularen Konzepts.

Mir persönlich liegt die Geometrie des 160ers eher, als die des 180ers. Allerdings bin ich ein relativ geübter und erfahrerner Fahrer und kann solch ein Bike schon ziemlich ausreizen. Ein 180er hilft einem weniger versierten Fahrer in schwierigem Gelände natülich immer - vor allem wenn es steil bergab geht. Über kletterfähigkeiten oder Tourentauglichkeit musst du dir bei keinem der beiden Bikes Gedanken machen.

Dennoch meine Frage nochmal: Wie groß bist du?

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Danke euch allen, das hilft mir doch jetzt schon ein Stück mal weiter! 
Denke, es wird das 160er für mich werden. Die Aufrüstmöglichkeit zum 180er besteht dann ja notfalls auch noch. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage der Rahmengröße .

Sacki, meine "Traummaße" hatte ich schon mal genannt, aber es sei Dir nachgesehen . Gibt ja grad viel zu tun bei euch...


triple-ooo schrieb:


> Das Thema Komfort spielt schon eine gewisse Rolle. Hatte im letzten Frühjahr einen heftigen Radunfall, wegen dem ich jetzt vom CX-Renner auf Fully umsteigen muss. Allerdings fahre ich (180/77kg/87 Schrittl.) auch gerne etwas "gestreckter". Hm, schwierige Entscheidung...
> Auf jeden Fall ist das Bionicon System und das Edison Evo 27.5 genial zu fahren. Kompliment!



P.S.: Danke für eure Geduld mit mir Bionicon-Newby


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

"... auch gerne etwas gestreckter" heißt dann ganz klar L für dich. Wobei man von gestreckt auch weit entfernt ist.

Ich habe ca 1 cm mehr Schrittlänge bei 185 und ich habe bei einer 150mm LEV-Stütze noch knapp 4~5cm, die die Stütze weiter reinginge.
Für Tourenposition ist also ein 480er Sitzrohr für dich absolut in Ordnung und bei weitem nicht zu lang.
Mir gefällt es auch nicht, wenn die Stütze sehr viel Auszug hat. Das ist weder für Stütze noch für den Rahmen gut. 

Gruß Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (19. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage der Rahmengröße .



Gibt´s schon ne finale Entscheidung? 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## triple-ooo (19. Februar 2015)

jepp! 
Edison Evo | Größe L | Spec 1 | 180mm | 27,5”
Sattelstütze 150mm
Metric BS-Gabel in schwarz
Dämpfer X-Fusion Vector HLR-Air in schwarz
+ bischen Zubehör
Persönliche Abholung in Tegernsee

Allerdings bin ich TOTAL HEISS auf den schwarzen Rahmen. Nur ist Mai sooo weit weg. Gibts da nicht vorab nen Prototypen davon?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Februar 2015)

Schwarzer Rahmen?


----------



## triple-ooo (19. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ihr meint schwarz matt müsste auch noch kommen? Hmm.....
> Wer würde hier und heute sofort bestellen, wenn wir sowas machen sollten?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Februar 2015)

Achso....
Haha...
Bisher hat sich ja keiner gemeldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (19. Februar 2015)

Der blanke Rahmen wird bestimmt viel Zuspruch bekommen.
Von schwarz habe ich noch nicht. Gehört... Aber Gans da nicht irgendwo ein Foto von einem Schwarzen Rahmen war das nicht bei Sacki auf dem Fotoalbum?


----------



## TheBlues (19. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Achso....
> Haha...
> Bisher hat sich ja keiner gemeldet...



wenn mein Alva mich mal nicht mehr will..... oder umgekehrt...


----------



## slimane- (19. Februar 2015)

TheBlues schrieb:


> wenn mein Alva mich mal nicht mehr will..... oder umgekehrt...



Das schönste Alva hier im Forum


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Sorry, schon wieder Fragen, aber vielleicht hilft es dem Nächsten...

1. Hab die Info nicht gefunden: Sind die Kurbeln bei Größe L 175mm?
2. Ist der aktuell in Serie verbaute Magura Dämpfer komplett schwarz? Ist auf dem Bildern, die man so findet unterschiedlich...
3. Welche Vorteile hat der neue Dämpfer von X-Fusion?

Danke schon mal,
Gruß Armin


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Sorry, schon wieder Fragen, aber vielleicht hilft es dem Nächsten...
> 
> 1. Hab die Info nicht gefunden: Sind die Kurbeln bei Größe L 175mm?
> 2. Ist der aktuell in Serie verbaute Magura Dämpfer komplett schwarz? Ist auf dem Bildern, die man so findet unterschiedlich...
> ...



2. Ja - komplett schwarz. Schau dir die Bilder im "Unpacking" Thread an


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> 2. Ja - komplett schwarz. Schau dir die Bilder im "Unpacking" Thread an



Super! Denke mal, der Magura tuts eh für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Zur Kurbellänge weis keiner etwas?


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Super! Denke mal, der Magura tuts eh für mich.


Der Magura Dämpfer reicht für die meisten, er ist aus meiner Sicht ein super Dämpfer


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

175 Kurbellänge, Magura komplett schwarz


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Perfekt! Langsam wirs rund für mich...


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Mach's oval...


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Zweifach?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Oh, haha...
Bleib bei rund...


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht wärs ja ne lohnende Innovation....


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Warum gehen die Smilies bei Android hier im Forum eigentlich nicht, oder bin ich zu doof?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Nope, des wird nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir gehen Smileys. Bin grad am Fon. HTC ONE M8. Es gehen sogar Multizitate und so... Erstaunlich...


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Habe nen Sony Z3 Tablet. Zitate gehen, Smilies nicht. :-(


----------



## Masberg (21. Februar 2015)

Wenn dann eines Tages "custom colors" möglich wären,  dann kann ich mir vorstellen von Ascheffel zum Tegernsee zurückzukehren. Das Farbkonzept trifft nicht meinen Geschmack und monochrom ist mir zu langweilig. :-( Ansonsten scheint ihr mit dem Evo ja echt einen Treffer gelandet zu haben. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr mal zu einem Besuch bei euch zum testen.


----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bin stark davon überzeugt, daß das Evo an sich viele Abnehmer finden wird. Wenn jetzt noch raw oder gar custom colors dazu kommen bzw. kämen, ginge noch mal deutlich mehr. Die rein graue Variante ist vielen vielleicht zu langweilig, die rote zu "aggressiv-bunt".
Dschast mei Meinung!


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2015)

Wenn 2 (in diesem Falle 3) das Selbe sagen, ist es noch lange nicht das Gleiche!
Was bin ich an die Wand gestellt worden für so eine Meinungäußerung 
Habe ich ja schon von Anfang an gesagt. Gott sei dank kommt das Bionicon in RAW. 
Das sieht wirklich wunderschön aus. Und schwarz soll es ja auch geben. 


Sascha


----------



## luCYnger (23. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schwarzer Rahmen?




hmm  also meinereiner hat schon mindestens 2 mal hier oder in einem andren thread sofort hier geschrien,
als es um mattschwattes ging 
und bei der Vorbestellung hatte ich dann n graues bestellt, weil das irgendwie näher an schwarz ist, als firecracker-red...

ich würd sogar dafür noch ne Weile länger warten und dann noch den X-Fusion Dämpfer nehmen, damit sich das längere Warten auch lohnt.
(allerdings, ob ich 2 Monate on top schaffe.. ? ..  Hilft vlt nur künstliches Koma... )


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2015)

Also in zwei Monaten sind noch nicht mal die blank Rahmen in Taiwan fertig. Mit mattschwarz wird das bis dahin nichts...


----------



## luCYnger (23. Februar 2015)

hm.
soll denn wohl nicht.
naja, schwarz wirds dann eh im Gebrauch


----------



## TheSpecialOne (24. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also in zwei Monaten sind noch nicht mal die blank Rahmen in Taiwan fertig. Mit mattschwarz wird das bis dahin nichts...


Wenns denn dann 3 Monate dauern sollte, wärs auch ok. Auch 4 sind akzeptabel. Von mir aus auch Juli vor den Sommerferien. Sag zu und Du hast einen Tag später meine Order auf dem Tisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (24. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich habe ich mich bis dahin nach meinem Auto-Malheur wieder saniert, falls Sacki weich wird...

@ Sacki: Komm schon, mit schawarz kannste nix falsch machen...


----------



## TheSpecialOne (25. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich mich bis dahin nach meinem Auto-Malheur wieder saniert, falls Sacki weich wird...
> 
> @ Sacki: Komm schon, mit schawarz kannste nix falsch machen...



Gelesen hat er es bestimmt, aber es kommt nix. Läßt uns zappeln der Schlingel. Wahrscheinlich diskutiert das Bionicon Team grad, ob man zur Raw-Charge nicht gleich mal einen Sack voll schwarze Rahmen mit auflegen sollte. Denke die würden sich von selbst verkaufen. Bin mal gespannt was sich da tut.


----------



## 4mate (25. Februar 2015)

Schwarz?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Niemals!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (25. Februar 2015)

Okay. So eine geile Mischung in Schwarz-Grün ist auch okay bzw. noch besser. Und warum gabs überhaupt in der WOMB das erste Testbike in schwarz und warum steht im Laden so eine geile schwarze Kiste rum ???????? Der Markt wirds richten und der verlangt nach neuen Farben. Warum Raw (was nicht schlecht aussieht) den Vorzug vor schwarz bekommen hat? I don´t know. Wie gesagt. Ich hätts schon bestellt.


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2015)

Gib uns doch noch ein bisschen Zeit und kauf in der Zwischenzeit aber nix anderes! Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht. 
Ihr dürft auch gerne Grafikvorschläge machen, wie es denn aussehen sollte, damit ihr euch die Zeit vertreiben könnt.
Aber keine Angst: Am Ende kommt's dann doch anders...


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gib uns doch noch ein bisschen Zeit und kauf in der Zwischenzeit aber nix anderes!



Ein Extrasemester Marketing belegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (25. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gib uns doch noch ein bisschen Zeit und kauf in der Zwischenzeit aber nix anderes! Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht.
> Ihr dürft auch gerne Grafikvorschläge machen, wie es denn aussehen sollte, damit ihr euch die Zeit vertreiben könnt.
> Aber keine Angst: Am Ende kommt's dann doch anders...


Ist das jetzt der Silberstreif am Horizont oder was ???  Bin froh über Deine Botschaft, weis aber nicht so recht, wie die einzuordnen ist. Meinst Du es ernst mit Vorschlägen ??? Was bedeutet ein bisschen Zeit ??? Oder können wir uns eh alles sparen ??? Was anderes kaufen hab ich nicht vor (ich weis, so leicht sollte man es dem Verkäufer eigentlich nicht machen, aber scheiss drauf), jedoch möchte ich irgendwie heuer noch zu einem Rad kommen das mir Freude macht. Leider ist die Farbe ein wesentlicher Bestandteil. Der Rest passt eh. Also werd´mal konkreter oder sag Du willst Ruhe haben mit dem Thema. Dann lass ich es auch....


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2015)

Also ihr dürft gerne Vorschläge machen, das ist aber eher zum Zeitvertreib gedacht.
Ich bekomm ja auch nicht alles mit, was bei Bionicon immer gerade so läuft, aber ich habe gehööört, dass da an etwas gearbeitet wird. Was das jetzt heißt? Keine Ahnung... Ich hab das nur so aufgeschnappt. 
Jedenfalls vergessen die Jungs bei Bionicon nicht, Leute beim Wort zu nehmen...


----------



## TheSpecialOne (25. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ihr dürft gerne Vorschläge machen, das ist aber eher zum Zeitvertreib gedacht.
> Ich bekomm ja auch nicht alles mit, was bei Bionicon immer gerade so läuft, aber ich habe gehööört, dass da an etwas gearbeitet wird. Was das jetzt heißt? Keine Ahnung... Ich hab das nur so aufgeschnappt.
> Jedenfalls vergessen die Jungs bei Bionicon nicht, Leute beim Wort zu nehmen...


Alles klaro. Dann bin ich mal gespannt und voller Vorfreude. Gracias. Da Du nix gegen Vorschläge hast - wenn auch nur zum Zeitvertreib - mach ich doch gleich mal einen. Schwarz so wie der steile Hobel bei Euch im Shop wär prima und würde (mir) gefallen, ne Kombi aus Schwarz/Grün, würde mich in Extase versetzen...... Ich habs vor meinem geistigen Auge. Ein EVO im Farbmix a la Capra oder NSFuzz . Hammer.


----------



## luCYnger (25. Februar 2015)

Omannomannomann,
watt ne schwere Geburt 

wenn das nicht so'n Edelbock wär, würd ich einfach, wie sonst, ne mattschwarze Dose ausm Regal nehmen und das Problem selber lösen...

aber für das Gerät 'n gefühltes halbes Leben gewartet zu haben und dann mit ner Dose alles vollschmoddern passt denn doch nicht..
... und noch 'n halbes Leben warten, bis die Jungs sich endlich dazu durchgerungen haben...
wann soll ich dann fahren  ?
ich werd mich mit dem grauen arrangieren und mir einreden, es is schon etwas verwaschenes schwarz


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2015)

Welche Ausstattung und welche Version wird's denn werden?
Grau find ich ja schon mal gut, denn mit meiner Schätzung von grau:rot 60:40 muss ich noch etwas aufholen. Da führt rot nämlich noch minimal. 
Übrigens sind diese Woche bisher schon wieder knapp 20 Bikes fertig geworden. 
Am Dienstag waren es genau 8 Stück.


----------



## luCYnger (25. Februar 2015)

hatte die b-b-e Version bestellt


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> NSFuzz


Ich dachte, es sollte was schlichtes werden?
Also mir gefällt mittlerweile auch das graue echt besser. Vor allem optisch finde ich das graue 160er 26" im 0er Spec geil, obwohl ich es persönlich nicht fahren würde.
Einfach ne geile Kombo mit dem EX1501 drin. Richtich schick!
Bei mir wird's aber wohl ein 160er 27.5.


----------



## Resibiker (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Übrigens sind diese Woche bisher schon wieder knapp 20 Bikes fertig geworden.
> Am Dienstag waren es genau 8 Stück.


Kein Anruf keine mail also ist meins immer noch nicht dabei

EVO in schwartz! es gibt genug schwartmalerrei auf dieser Welt, darum solten wir Biker mehr farbe zeigen


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Warum Raw (was nicht schlecht aussieht) den Vorzug vor schwarz bekommen hat? I don´t know.



Nun ja, für ein "raw" bike braucht man nicht wirklich viel Vorstellungskraft, um zu wissen, wie es aussieht. 
Alles andere sollte man vorher mal testen. Und das dauert eben...
Ich spiel' übrigens gern den Tester...


----------



## TheSpecialOne (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nun ja, für ein "raw" bike braucht man nicht wirklich viel Vorstellungskraft, um zu wissen, wie es aussieht.
> Alles andere sollte man vorher mal testen. Und das dauert eben...
> Ich spiel' übrigens gern den Tester...


Ich würde auch gern Tester sein. Völlig kostenlos natürlich. Stellt mir doch bitte ein EVO (Farbe egal) zur Verfügung, und ich mach damit hier die Trails unsicher und mache Werbung für Euch. Habe hier noch nie ein Bionicon gesehen. Wird Zeit. Was für eine tolle Idee heute morgen. Wenn dann das Schwarze oder was auch immer dann irgendwann fertig ist für mich, bring ich es gewienert und gebügelt zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Kein Anruf keine mail also ist meins immer noch nicht dabei



Willkommen im Club 




Sackmann schrieb:


> Nun ja, für ein "raw" bike braucht man nicht wirklich viel Vorstellungskraft, um zu wissen, wie es aussieht.
> Alles andere sollte man vorher mal testen. Und das dauert eben...
> Ich spiel' übrigens gern den Tester...



Das läßt sich doch ganz gut im 3D rendern, oder nicht?


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

Naaaaah! Um Gottes Willen! Sowas muss man "in Echt" sehen Am Rechner schaut sowas immer anders aus.
Blind ein Design zu produzieren ist wie russisch Roulette.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2015)

Naja,
auch wenn es 'Euch (Bioniconisten)' nicht gefällt (in Natura), werdet ihr sicher nicht drauf sitzen bleiben


----------



## souldriver (26. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann Verrat uns doch mal, wann denn die 27,5 Doppelbrücke kommt.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht noch dieses Jahr. Genaueres kann ich noch nicht sagen. Sicherlich aber nicht vor der Eurobike.


----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

So viel zum Thema RAW rendern 








Ich finde die polierte Version much more sexy . Wäre mir sogar 'nen Hunni extra wert...


----------



## slash-sash (26. Februar 2015)

Lieblingsthema von Stefan. 
Der obere Rahmen ist poliert und wahrscheinlich beschichtet. Also kein RAW. 
Der untere ist auch kein RAW. Soweit ich informiert bin, sind es mit Klarlack lackierte Rahmen. Und meines Wissens nach ist ein RAW Rahmen nacktes Alu ohne eine Beschichtung. Erst dann kann es eine Patina (kostet im Oldtimer-Bereich richtig Geld. Vielleicht wird das mit nem RAW-Bionicon ja auch mal so) annehmen. 


Sascha


----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

OK, dann anders herum 

silber glänzend -> Ui toll!
silber matt -> Naja, geht so...


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

Beides falsch:
Der obere Rahmen ist rohes Aluminium einfach nur poliert, sieht also nach ein paar Ausfahrten nicht mehr so schön glänzend aus, wenn man sich nicht drum kümmert.
Der untere ist ebenfalls blankes Aluminium, leicht angeschliffen und nicht behandelt. 

Die Serienrahmen werden geschliffen und matt klarlackiert sein.

Keiner der beiden Rahmen ist allerings gerendert, das sind beides unbearbeitete Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der obere Rahmen ist rohes Aluminium einfach nur poliert, sieht also nach ein paar Ausfahrten nicht mehr so schön glänzend aus, wenn man sich nicht drum kümmert.



Jetzt sei doch nicht so zickig . Bischen Lack drüber und gut isses! Auf jeden Fall schaut diese Version, egal wie sie heißt oder oberflächenbehandelt ist, richtig geil aus!


----------



## slash-sash (26. Februar 2015)

Ok. Dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. "Deins"; also das im Schnee, ist zwar unbehandelt, also jetzt nen RAW Rahmen, wird aber, wie du ja auch schreibst, in Serie nichr RAW sein. 
Beim oberen hätte ich vermutet, dass er in irgendeiner Art und Weise beschichtet ist. 
Das untere jedenfalls würde ich sofort kaufen. Lechz, trief, Sabber. 
Das bike war übrigens der ausschlaggebende grund, warum mein bike jetzt keine Farbe mehr hat und mit schwarzen Teilen aufgebaut wird. Übrigens auch unbeschichtet. 
Bin mal gespannt. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2015)

Nachtrag:
Mit 'rendern' meinte ich das 3D-Konstruktionsmodell im 3D-Programm rendern, aber egal.
Klar: In Natura sieht sowas immer was anders aus....egal, zuviel OT.

Reines 'RAW' war doch schon mal ein Thema irgendwo hier.
Kenne auch jemand, der sein LV RAW fährt.
Nicht mein Fall.
Zudem wird es sehr schnell....naja....unschön.
Da braucht es schon sehr viel Pflege.....also nicht so ganz was für mich


----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

übrigens will ein Kommentar des Schneebildes wissen, wie das matte Evo da hingekommen ist, ohne Spuren im Schnee hinterlassen zu haben. Hattet ihr 'nen Hubwagen??


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2015)

Einen Dapper sieht man doch


----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ... Das untere jedenfalls würde ich sofort kaufen. Lechz, trief, Sabber.
> Das bike war übrigens der ausschlaggebende grund, warum mein bike jetzt keine Farbe mehr hat und mit schwarzen Teilen aufgebaut wird. Übrigens auch unbeschichtet.
> Bin mal gespannt.
> Sascha



Ja, da sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker doch sind! Dass das Evo an sich aber eine Sternstunde ist, darüber dürften wir uns aber einig sein, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (26. Februar 2015)

Mir gefällt matt besser.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> übrigens will ein Kommentar des Schneebildes wissen, wie das matte Evo da hingekommen ist, ohne Spuren im Schnee hinterlassen zu haben. Hattet ihr 'nen Hubwagen??



Der Schnee war tief genug, um es über einen oder zwei Meter zu "werfen" und dass das Bike dann noch stehen bleibt. Trotzdem brauchte es einige Versuche nötig. Fast ging mir auch deswegen der jungfräuliche Schnee in der lichtgünstigen Richtung aus...


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ..... Fast ging mir auch deswegen der jungfräuliche Schnee in der lichtgünstigen Richtung aus...


 
Stunden später, kilometerweit vom Bionicon-Headquarter entfernt, gelang endlich dieser sagenhafte Schnappschuß eines RAW-Bionicon in freier Wildbahn! 

Sorry, OT, aber als Hobby-Fotograf musste ich den los werden.


----------



## triple-ooo (26. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Stunden später, kilometerweit vom Bionicon-Headquarter entfernt, gelang endlich dieser sagenhafte Schnappschuß eines RAW-Bionicon in freier Wildbahn!
> 
> Sorry, OT, aber als Hobby-Fotograf musste ich den los werden.



 You made my day!


----------



## souldriver (26. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Stunden später, kilometerweit vom Bionicon-Headquarter entfernt, gelang endlich dieser sagenhafte Schnappschuß eines RAW-Bionicon in freier Wildbahn!


Und dann ohne Pedale auch wieder zurück schieben


----------



## triple-ooo (2. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Beides falsch:
> Der obere Rahmen ist rohes Aluminium einfach nur poliert, sieht also nach ein paar Ausfahrten nicht mehr so schön glänzend aus, wenn man sich nicht drum kümmert.
> Der untere ist ebenfalls blankes Aluminium, leicht angeschliffen und nicht behandelt.
> 
> ...



Wie sollen eigentlich die Decals beim Raw werden? Bleiben die so dezent wie auf den bisherigen Fotos, oder gestaltet ihr die in Anlehnung an die beiden anderen Rahmenfarben?


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

Nur das Logo oben am Oberrohr. Wahrscheinlich machen wir das aber als Sticker über Lack.


----------



## Mauwi (10. März 2015)

Nachdem jetzt die ersten Evos, durch die Luft fliegen.
Und alle super Happy sind.
Wird die Neugier doch mächtig angeheizt.
Ich hatte mir vor ca. 1 Jahren eines der letzten Alvas 180 G2s  geordert.
welche Teile bräuchte ich zusätzlich zum (Frame only - 180 - 26) um aus dem Alva ein Evo zu schrauben.
@Sacki
wie sieht es denn momentan mit der Wartezeit aus wenn man ein M Rahmen ordert? Grau oder Rot wäre egal sehen beide schick aus!


----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2015)

Wer postet denn da mit 'Hilfreich'???
Komm, das gute Alva


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2015)

Hi Mauwi,

Eigentlich brauchst du dann nur (ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen):
1x untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale (wegen tapered-Reduzierung)
2x Bushing+Reducer (weil durchgehend beim EVO und nicht beidseitig geschraubt)
Neue Schaltzüge natürlich
evtl. neuer Umwerfer (weiß nicht, was bei dir drauf ist)
Alles andere sollte übernehmbar sein.

Alles haben wir aber da.

Lieferzeit würde ich momentan auf 3-4 Wochen tippen.
Alle Vorbesteller müssen zuerst bedient werden und dann die bisherigen Besteller.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauwi (10. März 2015)

Hi Sacki,
oute mich als Hammerschmidt Fan somit kein Umwerfer
ich glaub das wird mal wieder ein schönes Osterei!
bei Abholung auch evtl. früher möglich? will keinem der Vorbesteller seinen Rahmen streitig machen!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Grüße Mauwi


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2015)

Ich war grad völlig falsch gewickelt.
Von uns muss ja für den FRAME ONLY nichts aufgebaut werden, bis auf den Rahmen.
Das kann ich nebenbei mal am Abend machen.
Von daher gibt´s dafür nur ne "kurze" Wartezeit, solange jetzt nicht 100 Leute auf einmal nackte Rahmen bestellen.

Die nächsten Rahmen (und damit ist unsere erste Charge komplett) kommen Mitte nächster Woche.
Das hieße, du könntest in ca. 14 Tage ein FRAME ONLY EVO haben.
Grau oder rot spielt dann keine Rolle, beides werden wir da haben.

Alle jetz im Moment in D vorhandenen Rahmen sind bereits verplant.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## TheSpecialOne (10. März 2015)

Gibts Neuigkeiten zum Thema Farben ?? So nach ca. 2 Wochen stillsitzen, frag´ich einfach mal nach.


----------



## Hoeze (12. März 2015)

Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne auf das Evo mit Doppelbrücke und 650B Reife warten aber das dauert noch so lange und ich wollte doch im Sommer fahren. 
Was würdet Ihr also empfehlen? Doppelbrücken-(26") oder Einfachbrücken-Gabel (27,5"). Sollen auf jeden Fall 180mm werden.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Geh mal hin und mach ne Probefahrt....


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Nimm 26" 180, dann is die Umgewöhnung später auf die 27.5er Doppelbrücke nicht so groß. Die wird nämlich die gleiche Dämpfung und Luftseite haben. Und sie wird leichter als die Metric Singlecrown werden. 
Probefahrt nicht nötig.  Jetzt gibt's auch noch Hope Laufräder gratis dazu...


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2015)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne auf das Evo mit Doppelbrücke und 650B Reife warten aber das dauert noch so lange und ich wollte doch im Sommer fahren.
> Was würdet Ihr also empfehlen? Doppelbrücken-(26") oder Einfachbrücken-Gabel (27,5"). Sollen auf jeden Fall 180mm werden.


Warten


----------



## Hoeze (12. März 2015)

@Sackmann Das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören. Bzw. kommt dann die neue Gabel nach der Eurobike oder erst in 2016? Also zum Kaufen. Finde mittlerweile 27,5" Reifen vom optischen her schöner als die "kleinen" 26zöller. Deshalb mein Dilemma. Will halt nicht in einem halben Jahr (oder so) das ganze Rad umbauen müssen.

@4mate Der Kopf sagt warten aber dann ist diesen Sommer wieder nur Rennradfahren angesagt. (Mein Bike wurde letzten Sommer geklaut)


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

So kann man´s natürlich auch sehen. Nim 27.5 180, dann musste nur die Gabel tauschen und sparst dir den Hinterbau.
Also: Im Sommer wirst du mit deiner eigenen 27.5er Doppelbrücke von uns nicht rumfahren können, das kann ich dir versprechen. 
Erstmal bin ich dran... 
Und der Sommer 2015 wird lang, hab ich gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeze (12. März 2015)

@Sackmann Um wie viel wird die neue Gabel den leichter als die von X-Fusion? Nur so aus Interesse. 
Ja nur Gabel austauschen wäre sinnvoller. 

PS: Braucht ihr noch einen Ingenieur/Testfahrer


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Also ganz ehrlich: Welche Antwort erwartest du von mir da jetzt in einem Forum? 
Aber nur so aus Interesse: Wie würde den ein "Testfahrer" aussehen? Also ich meine: Was würde der tun und in welcher Form?

Wieviel sie leichter wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber sie soll in Serie nicht schwerer werden als die Singlecrown Metric. Sie sollte ziemlich aufs gleiche rauskommen, wie die 180er TA. 
Also praktisch ist es vernachlässigbar. Es geht mir nur ums Prinzip.


----------



## Hoeze (12. März 2015)

Eine Antwort erwarte ich gar nicht. Deshalb ja der  hier. (Nichts für ungut wenn das falsch herüber gekommen ist)

Wird wohl die Singlecrown Metric in schwarz. 

Zum Testfahren bei euch am Tegernsee am besten einen Termin ausmachen oder einfach mal vorbeikommen wenn ich in der Gegend bin?


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Am besten ein paar Tage vorher anrufen. Wir werden erst in zwei bis drei Wochen dazu kommen, die ganze Testflotte aufzubauen. Von daher vorher anrufen, ob das Bike in der Größe da ist. 

Momentan sieht's da nämlich mau aus, da 3 Bikes bei Magazinen und Presse zum Testen sind.


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Hoeze schrieb:


> @Sackmann Das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören. Bzw. kommt dann die neue Gabel nach der Eurobike oder erst in 2016? Also zum Kaufen. Finde mittlerweile 27,5" Reifen vom optischen her schöner als die "kleinen" 26zöller. Deshalb mein Dilemma. Will halt nicht in einem halben Jahr (oder so) das ganze Rad umbauen müssen.
> 
> @4mate Der Kopf sagt warten aber dann ist diesen Sommer wieder nur Rennradfahren angesagt. (Mein Bike wurde letzten Sommer geklaut)



Warten kannst du natürlich, aber willste nicht ein paar Argumente gegen warten hören? 

-	Das 26er zirkelt so herrlich um Ecken und Kurven, dass es eine Lust ist. Das kann konstruktiv bedingt nur besser sein als beim 27,5er, wenn auch bestimmt nicht so deutlich.
-	Das Überrollverhalten eines 27,5er ist nicht so massiv besser, als das sich daraus DAS Kaufargument ableiten ließe. Im Profisport sind zwar jetzt fast alle umgestiegen, aber man muß die Strategie der Hersteller betrachten. Die wollen ihre 27,5er pushen und die Fahrer werden wohl kaum eine Wahl haben.
-	Die neue DC wird vor allen Dingen etwas steifer sein, Sacki hat ja gesagt, dass Feder und Dämpfung gleich sein werden.
-	Gewicht ist hier nicht wirklich ein Argument. Ich hatte zwar gehofft das BBE unter 14 kg zu kriegen, aber 14,5 sind für ein Nicht-Wettkampf ENDURO ein passabler Wert. Zudem werden dir dann die eventuell 300g der Gabel nicht viel bringen, weil die größeren LR das zum Teil wieder auffressen.
-	Optik: 27,5er sind deutlich näher an 26, als 29 an 27,5. ICH finde der Unterschied fällt nicht so stark auf.
.	Wenn kein Weg an 27,5 vorbeiführt, wieso nicht mit Metric?

Den Argumenten kannst du glauben, musst du aber nicht, denn bei ner Probefahrt kannst du das selbst erfahren.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Also mein schwarzes wiegt mit Magic Mary und Rock Razor (normal und kein SG) und dem X-Fusion "Stage" Dämpfer, Pro-Taper Carbon, Tubeless, inklusive 400g Pedalen, Novatec Diablo and nem anderen Sattel 13,9kg. Ach ja...OVAL 28 ist noch drauf...  
Für nen 180mm Bike aus Alu ist das schon gar nicht so schlecht....

Und das geht mit jedem anderen BBE auch. Jetzt bald kommen aber mit den Schwalbe SG wieder richtige Reifen drauf und der HLR Air kommt auch bald wieder rein. Dann bin ich wieder bei über 14,5kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also mein schwarzes wiegt mit Magic Mary und Rock Razor (normal und kein SG) und dem X-Fusion "Stage" Dämpfer, Pro-Taper Carbon, Tubeless, inklusive 400g Pedalen, Novatec Diablo and nem anderen Sattel 13,9kg. Ach ja...OVAL 28 ist noch drauf...
> Für nen 180mm Bike aus Alu ist das schon gar nicht so schlecht....
> 
> Und das geht mit jedem anderen BBE auch. Jetzt bald kommen aber mit den Schwalbe SG wieder richtige Reifen drauf und der HLR Air kommt auch bald wieder rein. Dann bin ich wieder bei über 14,5kg...



Dann sach mir mal, wo bei mir die 500g herkommen. 

-	DHRII 3C/Dual (750g, 800g), tubeless(intial 90ml) auf den Hope Hoops
-	Auch Protaper Carbon
-	Pedale 360g
-	Magura Dämpfer
-	Sattel 180g


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

500g Milch?


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 500g Milch?



gelesen??? 
90 ml pro


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> gelesen???
> 90 ml pro


sorry, überlesen


----------



## Hoeze (13. März 2015)

@hulster Ich will hier bestimmt keine Laufraddiskussion. Die Vor- und Nachteile (Je nach Meinung) habe ich schon in genug anderen Diskussionen mitgelesen. 

Aber um es mir leichter zu machen werde ich dann Anfang April einfach mal zum Tegernsee düsen. Ist zum Glück keine Weltreise für mich.

Und dann schau ich mal was ich dann am Gewicht noch drehen kann. Komme in voller Montur auf höchstens 70kg da ist die Auswahl bei den Komponenten schon sehr groß .


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Weiß ich auch nicht.

Magura ist nicht wirklich leichter oder schwerer als der XF Stage Prototyp
Diablo vs. Hope -200g
Direct Mount vs Twin-Lock -50g
Milch ausgetrocknet??? (auf jeden Fall fahre ich max 60ml Milch (Slime) pro Reifen (-100g)
Avid Trail vs Guide RSC -50g (okay, gleicht sich aus mit den Scheibengrößen...)
Griffe fahre ich keine Standard, weiß aber nich wieviel die wiegen.
Und da lassen sich bestimmt noch ein paar Abweichung finden.
Zuglängen, Reifenschwankung (Rock Razor wiegt auf jeden Fall unter 700)

Ist übrigens auch der Protorahmen aus 2013. Ich kann z.B. keine SingleCrown fahren, daür ist oben kein Gusset drin und ich habe keine untere oversized Lagerschale. 

Selbst 14,5 inklusive Pedale ist aber für solch ein Bike, was alles mitmacht wirklich sehr gut...


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Selbst 14,5 inklusive Pedale ist aber für solch ein Bike, was alles mitmacht wirklich sehr gut...



Da brauchen wir nicht drüber streiten.

Sonst:

Milch natürlich nicht ausgetrocknet, waren neue Reifen. 90 ml mach ich bei neu immer wegen Benetzung.
Sind 60 ml Unterschied. 100g ?
Was ich aber vergessen habe ist Taco und Mudhugger vorne. ingesamt ca. 100g
Reifen sollten eher 100g sparen (ich knapp 1600g, du 1700g zusammen mit der Mary)
50g Twinlock
Kabel sind max gekürzt.
Aber wenn das mit den Diablo stimmt sind dann ca. bei 300g.
Waagenungenauigkeit?

Aber egal - war nur Suche nach Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Die anderen Reifen habe ich gar nicht gesehen:

Mary+Razor sind aber sicher keine 1700g.

edit: gerade nachgewogen (zwar nicht die Reifen, die bei mir drauf sind, aber gleiches Modell): 
Magic Mary: 758g
Rock Razor: 668g
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so leicht sind. Erschreckend sogar...

Macht in Summe deutlich <1500g bei meiner Reifenkombi.

Und schwupps sind wir mit den Reifen ganz schnell nochmal mehr als 200g leichter.
Womit wir schon bei 0,5kg Unterschied wären.

Haut also ganz gut hin... 

Wie gesagt, die Reifen fliegen bei mir aber auch ganz schnell wieder runter.


----------



## Resibiker (13. März 2015)

Also der kleine Bruder vom BBE in M kommt mit HT ME3 Pedalen auf 14060g Original mit Hansdampf und 28Blab. Den Ergon Sattel hab ich schon wieder runter (zu breit für meine Sitzfläche) =>13950g. Die Schläuche kommen nach dem Urlaub auch noch raus Ersparnis +/- 280g. Dann sollten es im Sauberen Zustand 13700g werden.


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die anderen Reifen habe ich gar nicht gesehen:
> 
> Mary+Razor sind aber sicher keine 1700g.
> 
> ...



Yup - da hab ich wohl die falsche bei Schwalbe nachgeschaut, bzw. die falsche erwartet. Die SuperGravity wiegt nämlich 1 kg.
Das Beste ist, dass es die von euch gelieferte laut Schwalbe gar nicht gibt. 
Bei denen gibt es die Mary nur Trailstar oder Vertstar, auf der gelieferten steht aber Packstar drauf. 
Hab se grad auch noch mal nachgewogen, sind bei mir 840g.

Aber sonst sind wir ja dann ungefähr bei den 500g. 
Aber ich nehme lieber 500g ab, dass geht deutlich schneller und preiswerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (13. März 2015)

Ihr habt das Gewicht des Kettenöls vergessen. Sind bestimmt 2.456 Gramm. Da sollte man sich ernsthaft überlegen, die Kette überhaupt nicht mehr zu schmieren. Spart Gewicht. Reden wir über ein Enduro oder ein Rennrad??


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Bestell lieber mal eins. Du kannst ja noch gar nicht mitreden...


----------



## TheSpecialOne (13. März 2015)

Danke für die Vorlage. Du weisst ja, was jetzt unvermeidlich ist. Die einen reden sich in Extase über 123 Gramm +/- irgendwo, die anderen lieber über so gewöhnliche Sachen wie Farbe. Sehr gerne würde ich mitreden.....am besten so bald als möglich. Von mir aus 15 kg, aber SCHWARZ oder SCHWARZGRÜN muss es sein. Du bist ja sicher dran an der Sache......


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Jupp, ich bin dran... und ich weiß, dass ich bald was für dich zum Zeigen habe...


----------



## TheSpecialOne (14. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Jupp, ich bin dran... und ich weiß, dass ich bald was für dich zum Zeigen habe...


Das ist doch mal eine Nachricht an einem trüben Samstagmorgen bei leichtem Schneeregen und gefühlten -3Grad. Da wird mir ja gleich ganz warm.  Freut mich. Bin gespannt. So , und jetzt könnt ihr weitermachen mit Euren Gewichtsexzessen.  Bleibt sauber.....


----------



## wesone (15. März 2015)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde,

Nun zu meinem Anliegen ;-).

Ich Fahre aktuell ein Merida One-Sixty aus 2013 und bin eigentlich auch super zufrieden damit, aber das bessere ist ja bekanntlich der Feind des Guten und so bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Enduroradl. Was beim neuen Bike etwas besser sein sollte, als bei meinem jetzigen, ist die Bergaufperformance und das Gewicht ( das Merida ist schon ein ordentlicher Brocken ).

Das Gewicht ist nicht ganz unwichtig ( z.B.bei längeren Tragepassagen).

Einsatzgebiet sind längere Endurotouren und Stolperbiken. Also längere Bergaufpassagen sollten problemlos zu bewältigen aber auch steile und enge technische Abschnitte bergab.

Was ich suche, wäre ein Mittelding zwischen verspielt und laufruhig ( hier ist das One -Sixty eigentlich schon ziemlich nahe an meinen Idealvorstellungen ).

Würde das Edison Evo in mein gewünschtes Anforderungsprofil passen ? Aus Sicht derjenigen die schon die Möglichkeit es zu fahren.

Am meisten spricht mich die Variante mit dem Rockshox Fahrwerk und 160 mm Federweg ( Pike und Monarch plus ) ohne das Bionicon Sytem an. Wie gut geht das Rad ohne Bioniconsystem bergauf ?

Zur weiteren Auswahl stehen bisher noch das Alutech Fanes und das Propain Tyee, aber die sind halt leider beide auch keine Leichgewichte.

Das Fanes hat mir bisher eigentlich am besten gefallen, das Edison kenne ich bisher leider nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## 4mate (15. März 2015)

Ein Bionicon ohne Bioniconsystem ist kein Bionicon und sinnlos.
Vergleichbar mit einer Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, bei der man
die Sahne weggelassen hat. Und die Kirschen


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2015)

Zum Beispiel!


----------



## wesone (15. März 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Ein Bionicon ohne Bioniconsystem ist kein Bionicon und sinnlos.
> Vergleichbar mit einer Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte bei der man
> die Sahne weggelasen hat. Und die Kirschen



Das war nicht meine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2015)

Das ist prinzipiell richtig aber ich denke, die Variante ohne Verstellung wird auch ganz nett zu fahren sein.
Das Heck wippt meiner Meinung nach auch ohne Absenkung schon recht wenig und zumindest mit ovalem 32er Blatt tritt man auch nicht die ganze Zeit gegen den Dämpfer.

Vielleicht kann @damage0099  ja mal was dazu schreiben wie das bei einem großen Kettenblatt aussieht?
(edit: richtigen Namen eingefügt)

Das Verstellsystem hat aber auch Vorteile, die sich nicht auf den ersten Blick erschließen. So resultiert aus dem flachen Lenkwinkel ein in flachen Passagen kippeliges Lenkverhalten. Leicht abgesenkt ist das komplett verschwunden.
Das ist mir vorher nur am 180er Alva in der Form aufgefallen.


----------



## Resibiker (15. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann
> 
> @Resibiker ja mal was dazu schreiben wie das bei einem großen Kettenblatt aussieht?


Ich als Ü55 fahre ein 28 ovales Kettenblatt
@wesone du wilst Bergauf performance, also das Bionicon system bringt das Bike im Uphillmodus in eine starke überstreckung, mit dem Dämpfer in Lockout position(sehr hart nicht ZU) ist das bike eigentlich ein Hardtail.
Das Beste Wàre Termin ausmachen und die verschiedenen Warianten probefahren.


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich als Ü55 fahre ein 28 ovales Kettenblatt


Verd****! Mein Namensgedächtnis 
Ich meinte @damage0099, der fährt doch zweifach.


----------



## Resibiker (15. März 2015)

Je er fährt 2fach aber nich Blabs oval die funktionieren nur im Einfach betrieb.


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Je er fährt 2fach aber nich Blabs oval die funktionieren nur im Einfach betrieb.


Ging mir ja nicht um das ovale  Kettenblatt sondern um die Größe.
Beim Reed und Alva zieht ein großes Kettenblatt ziemlich stark am Dämpfer.
Wie das beim EVO ist weiß ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## wesone (15. März 2015)

Hi,

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

@slowbeat So flach ist der Lenkwinkel ja jetzt auch nicht, meine jetziges Bike hat einen 65er Lenkwinkel und auch in langsamen technischen Passagen komme ich damit gut zurecht.

Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt, ich brauche bergauf keine Hardtailfeeling. Das Rad sollte nur anständig bergauf gehen, ohne groß zu wippen und nicht allzu schwer sein. Heißt 1.500HM am Stück sollten schon drinn sein. Ich bin halt kein Freund von solchem Verstellgedöns.

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Bilder gesehen, wo das Bike mit einen Vidi Air zu sehen war --> könnte mir auch gefallen.

Insbesondere würde mich auch ein Vergleich zwsichen Edison Evo, dem fanes ( geht sehr gut berghoch ) und dem Tyee interessieren.

Probefahren macht natürlich Sinn und wird, sollte das Rad endgültig in Erwägung gezogen werden, auch in Angriff genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (15. März 2015)

Aaalllssooo - primär ist doch erstmal, wie das Bionicon bergab geht. Da ist das B-System vollkommen egal.
Die Einstellunmöglichkeiten und die dadurch bedingte Gesamtperformance des Bionicon Gabeldesigns sind hier erstmal nen Alleinsterllungsmerkmal, egal ob DC oder Metrik.
Wenn ich aber auf die Gabel auch noch verzichte, dann wird es langsam sinnfrei, außer die Geo des Rahmens ist genau die, die einem persönlich am besten passt.
Für mich war das B-System auch erstmal Goodie, aber ich hab es aber selbst in der kurzen Zeit und in unserem relativ flachen Terrain schätzen gelernt. Ist einfach geil, wenn du im Treckermodus nen Steilstück locker rauffährst, bei dem du vorher mit nem grundsätzlich gut bergauf gehenden Bike mit tanzendem Vorderrad gekämpft hast und dann bei nem kleinem Rutscher am Hinterrad stehst.


----------



## Guemmer (15. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Aaalllssooo - primär ist doch erstmal, wie das Bionicon bergab geht. Da ist das B-System vollkommen egal.
> Die Einstellunmöglichkeiten und die dadurch bedingte Gesamtperformance des Bionicon Gabeldesigns sind hier erstmal nen Alleinsterllungsmerkmal, egal ob DC oder Metrik.
> Wenn ich aber auf die Gabel auch noch verzichte, dann wird es langsam sinnfrei, außer die Geo des Rahmens ist genau die, die einem persönlich am besten passt.
> Für mich war das B-System auch erstmal Goodie, aber ich hab es aber selbst in der kurzen Zeit und in unserem relativ flachen Terrain schätzen gelernt. Ist einfach geil, wenn du im Treckermodus nen Steilstück locker rauffährst, bei dem du vorher mit nem grundsätzlich gut bergauf gehenden Bike mit tanzendem Vorderrad gekämpft hast und dann bei nem kleinem Rutscher am Hinterrad stehst.



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Und wenn das Gewicht so wichtig ist, warum nicht gleich ein Carbonbike mit der oben genannten Gabel/Dämpfer-Kombi wie z. B. ein Radon Slide oder ein Canyon Strive CF (will jetzt das Evo nicht madig machen, dies wäre aber für mich konsequent).

Ich persönlich kann mich mit Carbon bei Enduros noch nicht anfreunden. Außerdem geht mein Evo mit B-System viel besser als mein altes Stive, da kann ich locker drauf verzichten  (auf Carbon)


----------



## damage0099 (16. März 2015)

wesone schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Nun zu meinem Anliegen ;-).



Mein Kumpel fährt u.A. ein Fanes, 180mm, und kommt super damit zurecht.
Klasse Bike, keine Frage.
Es fährt auch sehr gut bergauf.

Ich kann jedoch nichts dazu sagen, da ich noch keins gefahren bin.

Zum Evo schon.
Da ich auch eher der Stolper-biker bin, komme ich mit dem 180er EVO super zurecht.
Am WE war ich mit paar Kumpels unterwegs, die konnten nicht glauben, wie man so enge Sachen mit der Karre fahren kann.

Klar: 160mm lassen sich leichter versetzen wie 180.
Aber selbst die 180mm vorne lassen sich noch sehr gut versetzen (Vorderrad versetzen).
Hinten sowieso.
Ich finde, das Evo ist wesentlich verspielter, als es aussieht.

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt, postete ich schon mal:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l72w5ae48pbygex/SetupTest.mp4?dl=0

Achja, die Verstellgeometrie fahre ich nicht weil ich damit steiler hoch fahren kann, sondern weil es komfortabler ist (mit der Geometrie, für den Rücken).
Meine Kumpels fahren dieselben Steilstücke wie ich. Egal ob Rotwild, Fanes oder wie sie alle heißen.
Aber ich fahre sie von der Körperhaltung her entspannter.

Fahr es probe.

Mir liegt es, aber das heißt nicht, daß es auch dir liegt.
Würde es an deiner Stelle testen, wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast.


----------



## wesone (16. März 2015)

Vielen Dank  für die Antwort, hilft mir schon mal ein bißchen weiter.

Sollte die Tendenz tatsächlich Richtung Edison gehen, möchte ich das Rad natürlich auch Probefahren.


----------



## slowbeat (17. März 2015)

wesone schrieb:


> So flach ist der Lenkwinkel ja jetzt auch nicht, meine jetziges Bike hat einen 65er Lenkwinkel und auch in langsamen technischen Passagen komme ich damit gut zurecht.


Klar, Du musst ja mit dem Rad leben wie es ist.
Das sagt aber nix drüber aus, ob Dir die Verstellmöglichkeit am Bionicon einen Mehrwert bieten könnte oder nicht. Du hast das ja noch nicht ausprobiert.

Deswegen: Testen.


----------



## triple-ooo (28. März 2015)

...und schon wieder sehe ich die rattenscharfe Black beauty, diesmal auf der Bionicon FB-Seite.
Wann kommt das Teil denn nun endlich, wenn ihr es schon überall herumzeigt?? 
** Lechzzzzzz**


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Ich trage mich mit Gedanken schwanger, evtl. das 180er Rahmenset mit Metricgabel zu kaufen, mit Teilen und LRS meines Merida One Twenty mit XT-Teilen zu bestücken und das Merida-Rahmenset zu verkaufen. Macht das Sinn? Das Merida ist erst 500 km gefahren und sehr gut in Schuss. Auf jeden Fall wird das Evo jetzt langsam konkret!


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

War heute nochmal div. Enduros anschauen. Speci, Scott, Bulls, Ghost und Trek. Keines davon konnte mich derart überzeugen wie das Evo, das ich am Tegernsee fuhr. Das ist schon wirklich etwas ganz besonderes geworden. Von daher auch von mir mal wieder ein dickes Lob an das Team vom Tegernsee!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ich trage mich mit Gedanken schwanger, evtl. das 180er Rahmenset mit Metricgabel zu kaufen, mit Teilen und LRS meines Merida One Twenty mit XT-Teilen zu bestücken und das Merida-Rahmenset zu verkaufen. Macht das Sinn? Das Merida ist erst 500 km gefahren und sehr gut in Schuss. Auf jeden Fall wird das Evo jetzt langsam konkret!


Wart´noch ein bißchen. Dachte Du willst ne schwarze Mühle. Und die dann bitte mit DB. Denke (hoffe) es dauert nicht mehr lange.


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Sieht nicht nach einer schwarzen Variante aus. Hab ja vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Posts weiter oben vorsichtig angefragt. Wurde aber geflissentlich ignoriert... 
Ich gehe daher mal davon aus, dass das leider nix mit Black Beauty wird. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

Ich werde mich in Geduld üben....das Schwarze Teil kommt bestimmt. Gibt sicher mehr als uns die nach anderen Farben fragen. Leider wurde als 3. Variante silber und nicht schwarz aufgelegt. Nicht schlecht das Silberne. Aber nicht 100%.  So long.


----------



## hulster (6. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ich trage mich mit Gedanken schwanger, evtl. das 180er Rahmenset mit Metricgabel zu kaufen, mit Teilen und LRS meines Merida One Twenty mit XT-Teilen zu bestücken und das Merida-Rahmenset zu verkaufen. Macht das Sinn? Das Merida ist erst 500 km gefahren und sehr gut in Schuss. Auf jeden Fall wird das Evo jetzt langsam konkret!



Schwierig - wieviel Räder hast du? Verlust machst du immer. Ich wollte auch erst anfangen Teile umzubauen. Lohnt sich meistens nicht. Wenn du mehr als 2 Räder besitzt, macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn, da Teile eventuell noch anderweitig zu verwenden sind.
Dann ist noch die Frage in welche Richtung das Merida geht, 120 heißt 120mm Federweg? 2 Unterschiedliche Räder behalten macht mehr Sinn.
Mindesten 2 Räder haben macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, da man dann immer ein Rad zum Fahren hat und nicht Ersatzteilen hinterherhecheln muss.

ICH habe mich entschlossen, mein 29er Trailbike (PYGA) zu behalten. Nur den LRS möchte ich noch etwas erleichtern, da er es etwas träge gemacht hat. War aber auch für etwas gröberes Geläuf ausgelegt. Das wird dann genommen, wenn ich mal wieder mit irgendwelchen Heizern unterwegs bin. Da hier in der Region technische Trails rar gesät sind, holen sich manche Leute den Reiz halt über Speed.


----------



## triple-ooo (6. April 2015)

Hi hulster,
Danke für Deine Gedanken. Ich habe gerade mein Giant Cx verkauft und habe jetzt nur noch das Merida mit vr130/hr120 mm Federweg. Bin aktuell auch eher auf dem Trip, das Merida zu behalten und das Bionicon dazu zu nehmen. Wobei ich in meiner CX-Vergangenheit immer nur eines meiner div. Räder gefahren bin.
Was mich allerdings noch ein paar Überlegungen kosten wird, ist die Sram Schaltung am Bionicon. Werde mit der Sram-Schaltlogik einfach nicht warm. Hab ich erst am Samstag wieder festgestellt, dass mir gerade beim Runterschalten auf der Kassette die Daumensschaltung des Shifters einfach nicht liegt. Also doch Rahmenset?


----------



## hulster (6. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings noch ein paar Überlegungen kosten wird, ist die Sram Schaltung am Bionicon. Werde mit der Sram-Schaltlogik einfach nicht warm. Hab ich erst am Samstag wieder festgestellt, dass mir gerade beim Runterschalten auf der Kassette die Daumensschaltung des Shifters einfach nicht liegt. Also doch Rahmenset?



Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Schön wäre, wenn die auch nen Trigger wie für die Renner-Schaltungen im MTB Bereich anbieten würden. Ich hab nen Crossbike (kein CX) mit ner Rival wie bei meinem Renner aber mit Triggern. Die Bedienung ist SOOO genial. Leichtes Drücken = schalten auf kleineres Ritzel, lang durchdrücken auf größeres Ritzel. 
Aber egal - ich kannte nur von früher dass die Medienkräfte durch 1:1 Übersetzung bei SRAM immer reicht hoch waren. Das ist bei der X01 nicht mehr so.
Ich hab mich an den X01 Trigger schon gewöhnt - ist ok.
Sonst kannste es halt auch so wie einige andere hier machen und die Teile, die du nicht magst verscheuern. Mit Trickstuff-Adaptern kannste auch Shimano Schaltung an den Guide fahren.
Ich werd z.B. jetzt auch meine Guide verkaufen. Die Bremse ist zwar gut, aber auch nicht besser als ne ZEE/Saint die ich am PYGA habe. Habe keine Lust für alle Varianten Ersatzteile für unterwegs mitzunehmen und für Service und ausprobieren auch immer eigene Teile zu holen inkl. eine dann Öl und die andere DOT.


----------



## triple-ooo (6. April 2015)

Das mit den Teilen ist das nächste Argument. Mein Teileschrank ist voll mit Shimanokram aus jahrelanger Tauscherei. Hab kein Bedürfnis danach, jetzt mit Sram den Bestand zu verdoppeln.
Was noch dazu kommt: Mag zwar nicht belegbar sein, aber als 2fach Fahrer traue ich den Sram-Komponenten der Spec1 vom Evo nicht die Robustheit einer XT zu. Gemäß dem Motto "Was der Bauer nicht kennt...". Verdammt schwere Entscheidung das alles...


----------



## slowbeat (6. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ... als 2fach Fahrer traue ich den Sram-Komponenten der Spec1 vom Evo nicht die Robustheit einer XT zu. Gemäß dem Motto "Was der Bauer nicht kennt..."


Da ist ne X9 Gruppe verbaut, die ist der XT allermindestens ebenbürtig!
Du argumentierst ja fast so wie mein Kollege, der sich ein Scalpel gekauft hat und seit dem über den "SRAM-Srott" schimpft. Seit ich die Schaltung ordentlich eingestellt hab nicht mehr so dolle, aber er behauptet ständig, eine XT wär besser. Und das obwohl er die Xt nur von seinem 10 Jahre alten Rad kennt. 
Sowas ist lächerlich.

Und was den Teilebestand angeht: Ich hab Seilzüge, Ketten und Bremsbeläge auf Halde. Alles andere kann man akut besorgen, Lagerhaltung unnötig.


----------



## triple-ooo (6. April 2015)

Aber die funktioniert nach 10 Jahren noch, was genau für die von mir geforderte Robustheit spricht.


----------



## slowbeat (6. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Aber die funktioniert nach 10 Jahren noch, was genau für die von mir geforderte Robustheit spricht.


Die X9 an meinem Hardtail funktioniert seit 2009.

Andersrum: Wer kann Dir sagen, ob eine aktuelle XT 10 Jahre hält? Niemand. Die gibts nämlich noch keine 10 Jahre.


----------



## triple-ooo (6. April 2015)

Ja schon klar. Wollte Dich nur etwas anstacheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (6. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ja schon klar. Wollte Dich nur etwas anstacheln


Danke sagen geht anders.


----------



## triple-ooo (6. April 2015)

Ach komm, jetzt sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt. War nicht so gemeint...
Danke!


----------



## hulster (6. April 2015)

Mich haben nur an den alten Varianten (so 2006) die höheren Bedienkräfte gestört, ob das bei den aktellen X0/X9 immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht. Die Bedienkräfte der X01 sind den der XT ähnlich. 
Die X01 - finde ich - schaltet smoother als meine aktuelle XT. 
Mal ne andere Schaltgruppe zu nehmen finde ich unter dem Ersatzteilaspekt keine so großen Akt. Insbesondere Speck 1,also 2-fach, da ja Verschleissteile größtenteils kompatibel sind. An meinem Renner bin ich auch Sram mit Shimano Kassette und Kette gefahren. Schaltzüge sind auch gleich. 
Bei den Bremsen sieht es schon ein wenig anders aus....


----------



## bolg (7. April 2015)

@triple-ooo 

Ich fahr die Sram X9 seit 2010 und bin sehr zufrieden. Hört sich beim schalten etwas rustikaler im Vergleich zu Shimano an und bedarf auch etwas höherer Schaltkräfte. Die sind aber wiederum nicht gigantisch, so dass mein ausgeleiertes Daumengrundgelenk sich darüber noch nie beschwert hat. An die Bedienung beider Hebel mit dem Daumen hatte ich mich auch innerhalb einer Tour gewöhnt und finde die Lösung inzwischen sogar logischer.
Vermutlich ist es aber bei solchen Sachen wie immer. Wenn man das eine halt mag, muss man für einen Wechsel auch offen sein, sonst wird man hinterher nicht glücklich. Ich kann auf jeden Fall nichts negatives über die Sram sagen.


----------



## triple-ooo (7. April 2015)

Vielen Dank an euch, für die aufmuntertende Fürsprache pro Sram. Ich denke, ich sollte das dann wohl auch hinbekommen. Wie bolg schrub, muss ich mich halt einfach mal neutral darauf einlassen. Sooo alt bin ich ja dann doch wieder nicht


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2015)

Fahre 2x Sram und 2x Shimano.
Beides gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (8. April 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @triple-ooo
> 
> .....Hört sich beim schalten etwas rustikaler im Vergleich zu Shimano an und bedarf auch etwas höherer Schaltkräfte....
> 
> ...



Die 11-fach ist sogar leiser als die XT und Bedienkräfte wie gesagt gleich.

Ich hab auch die XT immer mit Daumen bedient, da es einfacher war so mehrere Stufen zu schalten


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Entscheidungshilfe gefällig?
->
http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/04/test-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs-160-275/


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Wir sprachen ja irgendwo mal drüber, dass man das Bionicon-System auf der Homepage mehr hervorheben sollte.
Ich hab mir mit Markus mal die Mühe gemacht, und das Verstellsystem animiert.
Irgendwie werden wir das jetzt noch auf der Website (am besten gleich auf der ersten Seite) einpflanzen.

Das Video ist relativ groß, ich hoffe, es dauert nicht zu lange zum Laden.
Es wird noch verkleinert, aber ich wollte es einfach mal zeigen:

Eine Animation, wie das Bionicon-System funktioniert:




Was vielleicht auch interessant für diejenigen ist, die unsicher sind, welches EVO es denn sein soll: BS oder NBS?


Man sieht sehr schön, wie:
1. das Tretlager in Uphill-Modus auf gleicher Höhe bleibt (und effektiv ca 2cm höher bleibt, als ohne Absenkung), da
2. die Hyper-Extension Funktion den Rocker überstreckt und dieser über das geringere Übersetzungsverhältnis den Dämpfer beim Klettern ruhigstellt, und man somit auch deutlich weniger im Sag sitzt
3. der Radstand beim Berghochfahren abnimmt,
4. und die Winkel steiler werden

All dies begünstigt das Fahren berghoch.

greets
Sacki


----------



## triple-ooo (22. April 2015)

Sacki, wie lange sind denn aktuell die Lieferzeiten? Meine Hinterbacken rufen nach Milderung


----------



## Sackmann (22. April 2015)

Lieferzeiten für welches Bike in welcher Ausstattung?


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Edison Evo in rot| Größe L | Spec 1 | 180mm | 27,5”
Sattelstütze 150mm
Metric Gabel in schwarz
Bremse Guide RSC
E1700er LRS von DT statt E1900er


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2015)

Bremse würd ich auch noch auf RSC erhöhen


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Wollte ich auch zuerst, aber dachte jetzt, dass die RSC lediglich die Verstellmöglichkeit mehr hat. Habe ich mich da getäuscht?


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2015)

Die RS/C haben SwingLink, d.h. die Bremskolben sind weiter auseinander, schleifen oder klingeln somit nicht (bei mir zumindest  ).
Druckpunktverstellung bräuchte ich auch nicht. Aber SwingLink ist ne feine Sache.


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die RS/C haben SwingLink, d.h. die Bremskolben sind weiter auseinander, schleifen oder klingeln somit nicht (bei mir zumindest  ).
> Druckpunktverstellung bräuchte ich auch nicht. Aber SwingLink ist ne feine Sache.



Das ist ein Argument! Klingelnde Bremsen gehen mir sowas von auf den S... :-( 
Habs in meiner Konfiguration geändert! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2015)

Ohne Metric Blackline ist es so sofort aufbaubar. Wir haben noch keinen definierten Termin, wann sie verschickt werden können.
Ob solch ein Spec-Mix machbar ist und zu welchen Konditionen, das solltest du bitte telefonisch abklären, denn das wird nach Verfügbarkeit der Teile und Auftragslage indiviuell entschieden werden müssen.
Prinzipiell bist du damit aber sehr nah an einem 0er Spec, das ist dir bewusst?
Auch wenn die X01 Komponenten prinzipiell teurer sind, so benötigen wir für das 1er (oder 2-Fach) einen zusätzlichen Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kabelgedöns, längere Aufbauzeit und obendrauf müssen wir noch einen extra Kassettenkörper für den E1700 bestellen.
Also viel günstiger, als ein Spec 0  wird das Bike so nicht werden.
Das nurmal vorneweg.


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ohne Metric Blackline ist es so sofort aufbaubar. Wir haben noch keinen definierten Termin, wann sie verschickt werden können.
> Ob solch ein Spec-Mix machbar ist und zu welchen Konditionen, das solltest du bitte telefonisch abklären, denn das wird nach Verfügbarkeit der Teile und Auftragslage indiviuell entschieden werden müssen.
> Prinzipiell bist du damit aber sehr nah an einem 0er Spec, das ist dir bewusst?
> Auch wenn die X01 Komponenten prinzipiell teurer sind, so benötigen wir für das 1er einen zusätzlichen Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kabelgedöns, längere Aufbauzeit und obendrauf müssen wir noch einen extra Kassettenkörper für den E1700 bestellen.
> ...



Erst mal Danke für Deine Ausführungen, aber manches vestehe ich nicht ganz...

Wieso bin ich schon sehr nah an der Spec0? Es soll eigentlich nur der LRS und die Bremse aus der Spec0 verwendet werden. Alles andere bleibt wie gehabt Spec1 mit 2-fach.

Warum brauche ich dann noch Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kabelgedöns? Die Spec1 ist doch schon 2-fach, oder?

Warum brauche ich einen extra Kassettenkörper für den E1700? Passt da nicht der vom E1900??


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Sacki, mach' Dir aber jetzt nicht zu viel Kopf deswegen. Ich klingel einfach mal bei euch durch und bespreche das Machbare dann telefonisch. Danke!


----------



## hulster (23. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke für Deine Ausführungen, aber manches vestehe ich nicht ganz...
> 
> Wieso bin ich schon sehr nah an der Spec0? Es soll eigentlich nur der LRS und die Bremse aus der Spec0 verwendet werden. Alles andere bleibt wie gehabt Spec1 mit 2-fach.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach - was sind den die Hauptunterschiede zwischen Spec 0 und 1? Bremse, Schaltung, LRS. 2 davon änderst du.
Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Vom Spec0 runterrechnen. Dann brauchst du den Freilaufkörper, weil er nicht einfach vom 1900er einen runternehmen kann weil dann darauf der XD käme. Das will keiner. Also extra. Die restlichen Teile kann er dann aus der Spec 1 Kiste nehmen.
Im Prinzip willst du nämlich nen Spec 0 mit 2-fach. Du hast es nur andersrum formuliert(was dann die 2. Möglichkeit wäre), weil du denkst das es preiswerter würde. Schau dir mal die Specliste an. 
Du hast also nur den Unterschied bei der Schaltung, aber als plus für den Extrawunsch noch den Freilauf. Auch wenn die Komponenten der X01 teuerer sind, wird das durch Freilauf, Umwerferadapter, Umwerfer, 2. Trigger fast aufgehoben. Bleibt noch die Kassette, die bei der X01 extrem teuer ist. Und da wird sich der Unterschied wahrscheinlich bewegen.


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2015)

Dem ist wiklich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Danke für die Ausführungen, @hulster!


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Vielen Dank hulster! Das hast Du wirklich fein erklärt. Ich hatte es wirklich aus der Spec1-Perspektive betrachtet und aus Spec0 sieht es wie von Dir und Sacki beschrieben aus.


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Allerdings ist damit nun auch die Entscheidung gefallen:
Es wird das 180er Evo-Rahmenset und ein Selbstausbau mit Shimanoteilen. Das Merida wird nach Fertigstellung des Evo verkauft.
Für mein Fahrprofil ist mir die 2-fach am Merida gerade so ausreichend, allerdings wünsche ich mir am Berg manchmal (OK, selten) noch einen Gang kleiner und in der Ebene bin ich hin- und wieder auch auf der Straße unterwegs und dann fehlen mir vorne des öfteren mal 2-3 Zähne.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit bei einer 3-fach-Kurbel etwas z.B. bezüglich der Kettenlinie am Evo beachten muss?

Auf jeden Fall 1000 Dank für eure Geduld bislang mit mir!


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2015)

Bei einer 3-Fach Kurbel muss man aufpassen. Die Kette kommt auf dem großen Blatt in bestimmten Gängen hinten an die Sitzstrebe.
Hatte ich letzte Woche mal ausprobiert. Weiß nicht mehr, ob ich bei 27,5 oder 26 ausprobiert habe.
In jedem Falle aber: Nicht empfehlenswert!!!
Der Rahmen des EVOs ist nicht für 3-Fach ausgelegt!!!


----------



## triple-ooo (23. April 2015)

Oh no!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2015)

2-fach reicht doch.
22-38 ist auch noch ne Lösung.
Ich fahre auch sehr viel bei 2-fach im größten Gang.
Zieh andere Reifen auf mit mehr Rollwiderstand, dann reicht es dir


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 2-fach reicht doch.
> 22-38 ist auch noch ne Lösung.
> Ich fahre auch sehr viel bei 2-fach im größten Gang.
> Zieh andere Reifen auf mit mehr Rollwiderstand, dann reicht es dir



Ist das nicht eine 22-36 Übersetzung bei der X9? 22-38 würde mir super reichen!


----------



## Sackmann (8. Mai 2015)

es gibt keine 22/38 Kurbel so zu kaufen. Da muss man selber Hand anlegen. Weiter verbauen 22/36.


----------



## hulster (9. Mai 2015)

@triple-ooo - und die 22/36 sollteste dann erstmal probieren. Oft haben die 2-fach Kurbeln bei 24 angefangen und 22/38 ergab sich dann aus der Umrüstung. Bei 11-fach ist der größte Gang noch deutlich kleiner. Wenn du nicht einen Asphalt bergab Hochgeschwindiigkeitstest machen möchtest....


----------



## AlexMTBSport (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier in Forum seit ein paar Wochen. Fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtail und möchte mir ein Enduro (Enduro-Light)-Fully zulegen.
Die Favoriten waren bisher Tyee 2, Twoface 2, Votec VM Elite. Ich bin eher zufällig auf Bionicon gestoßen. Das Konzept gefällt mir ganz gut.
Ich habe allerdings noch paar Fragen ob, der Edison EVO 180 mm in comp1 noch Tourenfähig (50km 800-900 hm) ist und ob es möglich wäre die SRAM-Teile durch andere (Shimano, Formula) zu ersetzen?


----------



## Hoeze (12. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe gibt es nur diese Anbauteile. Alternative ist Rahmen mit Gabel und Dämpfer und den Rest selbst aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. Mai 2015)

@AlexMTBSport :
Willkommen im Forum und bei uns im Bionicon-Forum:
Also ein edison EVO ist in jeder unserer Ausstattung 100% tourentauglich.
Touren mit >1000Hm bergauf machen wir hier teilweise auf einer Strecke von weniger als 15km. Wenn eine Tour mal länger dauert, dann kommen da auch mal >30km und 2000Hm zusammen

Aber vielleicht können dir da andere EVO Fahrer etwas mehr und objektiver davon berichten, ob das Bike für Touren geeignet ist.

Prinzipiell sind Sonderwünsche möglich.
Allerdings muss sich der Kunde bewusst sein, dass Extrawünsche den Kunden auch extra kosten, und dass wir nicht einfach UVPs miteinander verrechnen können, auch wenn das für Kunden am einleuchtendsten erscheint.
Wir sind eine Direktmarke und wir müssen demnach scharf kalkulieren und kaufen die Standardkomponenten für unsere Bikes zu OEM Konditionen ein. Wenn Kunden Sonderwünsche haben, dann wird das Bike i.d.R. auch dann etwas teurer werden, auch wenn die einzelnen Komponenten vom Listenpreis her gesehen etwas günstiger sind.
Das liegt daran, dass wir für Sonderwünsche keine OEM Konditionen bekommen und dementsprechend teurer einkaufen müssen.
Kannst du mir sagen, was du gerne an Schaltung und Bremsen verbaut hättest?
Dann kann ich gerne mal nachsehen, und dir per PN antworten.


----------



## hulster (12. Mai 2015)

AlexMTBSport schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich lese hier in Forum seit ein paar Wochen. Fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtail und möchte mir ein Enduro (Enduro-Light)-Fully zulegen.
> Die Favoriten waren bisher Tyee 2, Twoface 2, Votec VM Elite. Ich bin eher zufällig auf Bionicon gestoßen. Das Konzept gefällt mir ganz gut.
> Ich habe allerdings noch paar Fragen ob, der Edison EVO 180 mm in comp1 noch Tourenfähig (50km 800-900 hm) ist und ob es möglich wäre die SRAM-Teile durch andere (Shimano, Formula) zu ersetzen?



Schau mal in den "Erfahrung-Thread" aber gerne auch nochmal hier. Ich hatte ähnliche Befürchtungen. Ich hatte davor und jetzt als zweites Bike nen 29 Trailbike. Ich dachte auch bei nem 180er Fahrwerk und der Radgröße mit Nachteilen rechnen zu müssen.
Hat sich alles aber nicht bewahrheitet. Der Hinterbau steht in der Ebene sehr ruhig. Bergauf ist die Geoverstellung ne Macht. Insbesondere steile Anstiege gehen sehr entspannt, da das Gegengewicht der Körper bleibt und nicht wie mit wenig bzw. gar keiner Absenkung die Lenker als Gegenhalt dient. Ich habe sowohl Touren mit den Umfängen an Km/Hm wie du sie nennst, als auch schon Längere mit insbesondere mehr Hm (so ca. 1500 Hm) in den Ardennen und im Bergischen hinter mir. Mit denselben Kumpels auf den selben Bikes wie vorher. Ich kann keinen Unterschied, insbesondere Nachteil feststellen. Eher im Gegenteil. Rauf komm ich die meisten Sachen besser und kräftesparenden, auch im Vergleich. Gabel- und Dämpfereinstellung bleiben unangetatet, nur die Geoverstellung wird genutzt.
Ach ja und natürlich BERGAB - Insbesonder das 26er wirst du lieben. 

EDIT: Zum Thema Teile. Die meisten hier haben das so geregelt, dass sie das normale Rad genommen und selbst getauscht haben. Dadurch, dass das Gesamtpaket günstig ist und man selbst die Tausch-Teile am Markt eventuell billiger als der Händler bekommt, geht sich das ganz gut aus, wenn man die Teile dann im Bikemarkt verkauft. Ok - ist ein wenig Zeitaufwand, aber man wird ja nicht direkt alles tauschen, da man sonst besser das Framekit nimmt.


----------



## ABBiker (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich bin noch keine richtig langen Touren mit meinem 27.5" 180mm EVO gefahren, aber ca. 50km mit ~1400hm sind kein Problem. Mit meinem Cube Stereo war es auch nicht "leichter". Für mich absolut tourentauglich.


----------



## AlexMTBSport (12. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Es ist echt super!
Ich denke, ich werde das Rad beim Test-Event in Harz Ende Mai testen.
@Sacki: Antriebskomponente Shimano XT 2x10 38/24, Bremse Shimano XT 203/180 oder Formula CR3


----------



## Sackmann (13. Mai 2015)

Schaut doch mal rein.
Es gibt jetzt den neuen Shop. Nach und nach werden wir weitere Teile hinzufügen und wir hoffen, dass in zwei Wochen die alte Homepage komplett Geschichte ist und abgeschaltet werden kann.

Die EVO Seite wird dann zu www.bionicon.de / .com
http://evo.bionicon.com/

Schaut euch mal den Shop an. 
Eine neue Rubrik, "Warum Bionicon?", gibt es auch und weitere Inhalte werden folgen.
Einfach mal alles durchklicken! Über jegliches Feedback freuen wir uns.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## fabi.e (15. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal rein.
> Es gibt jetzt den neuen Shop. Nach und nach werden wir weitere Teile hinzufügen und wir hoffen, dass in zwei Wochen die alte Homepage komplett Geschichte ist und abgeschaltet werden kann.
> 
> Die EVO Seite wird dann zu www.bionicon.de / .com
> ...



Hallo Sascha,

Frage: Wann wird der RAW-Rahmen verfügbar sein? 
Und in wiefern unterscheiden sich die 160mm/180mm 26/27,5 Rahmen?
Kann ich, wenn ich mich für eine Variante entscheide, nur diese Settings fahren? Also z.B. 160mm und 26" ? 
Oder lässt sich ein 26" auch später auf 27,5 umbauen? 
Gleiche Frage für die Federwegsvarianten. 

Gibts bedenken, das Evo mit ner 170er Gabel zu fahren? 
Dämpfer EBL ist 216 mm, oder? 

Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2015)

Sascha?

Ich nehme jetzt mal an, du meinst mich, oder? Allerdings heiße ich Stefan - oder eben Sacki. 

1. Die "raw"-Rahmen werden im Juni in begrenzter Stückzahl zu uns an den Tegernsee kommen. 
2. 160/180 Rahmen unterscheiden sich lediglich durch die Wippe der Dämpferanlenkung.
3. 26/27.5 unterscheiden sich lediglich durch die Sitzstrebe.
Deswegen gibt es ja diese Teile (Rocker, Sitzstrebe) auch als Zusatzoption zu bestellen und von jeder Version kann auf jede andere umgerüstet werden. 
Dämpfer Einbaulänge ist in jedem Falle 216x63, egal ob 160 oder 180 Federweg.

Wir bieten ja serienmäßig 160 und 180 an. 170 liegt ja dazwischen und stellt von der Einbauhöhe her kein Problem dar.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slash-sash (15. Mai 2015)

Genau. Stefan heißt Stefan und Sascha heißt Sascha 

Egal welches du nimmst. Schau(t) mal in die "Freeride", wer es noch nicht getan hat. 
Glückwunsch Bionicon!! 10 von 10 Punkten. Kommt auch nicht alle Tage vor. Dann noch unter den Top3 in der Kategorie Park und Downhill. 
Schade, dass es nicht mit dem BS getestet wurde. Aber um erst mal wieder in's positive Gespräch der Leute zu kommen, ist das egal. Beim nächsten Test, wird bestimmt ein Bionicon mit den hauseigenen Federelementen dabei sein. 


Sascha (der ursprünglich aus Detmold kommt und dir die Fragen an Stefan ebenfalls hätte beantworten können )


----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Genau. Stefan heißt Stefan und Sascha heißt Sascha
> 
> Egal welches du nimmst. Schau(t) mal in die "Freeride", wer es noch nicht getan hat.
> Glückwunsch Bionicon!! 10 von 10 Punkten. Kommt auch nicht alle Tage vor. Dann noch unter den Top3 in der Kategorie Park und Downhill.
> ...



Noch viel interessanter ist die Tatsache, dass das EVO mit Abstand das günstigste Bike ist. Selbst das Rose kostet mittlerweile in der getesteten Ausstattung über 4000 (!!!) Euro. Unser Top-EVO NBS wird auch nach der kommenden und leider notwendigen Preiserhöhung (ohne Specänderung) preisstabil deutlich unter 3800€ bleiben.
Und neben diesem ist das EVO das einzige Bike mit 10 Sternen Gesamtwertung und gleichzeitig voller Punktzahl in den Einzeldisziplinen Uphill und Downhill.
Und über´s Gewicht muss man auch nicht mehr reden, denn das sind wir 200g über dem leichtesten Bike. Gut, rechnet noch 100g für die aufwändigere Lackierung mit ein, wenn´s farbig lackiert sein soll. 

Mich freut der Test wirklich sehr!
So kanns weitergehen!


----------



## fabi.e (15. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sascha?
> 
> Ich nehme jetzt mal an, du meinst mich, oder? Allerdings heiße ich Stefan - oder eben Sacki.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan!
Sorry für die Verwechslung... irgendwo hab ich Sascha im Gedächtnis gehabt 
Ganz so falsch war ich ja doch nicht, wenns noch einen Sascha gibt !
Danke für die Infos!

Wie stelle ich mich denn am dümmsten an, um einen von den limitierten RAW Rahmen zu erhalten?
Finde aktuell noch nirgendwo die Möglichkeit einen zu bestellen in RAW.
Auch die Teile zum Umbauen gibt es noch nicht in eurem Shop, oder?

In welcher Freeride ist denn der Test drin? In der 1/15 hab ich kein Evo gefunden!

Müsste mir jetzt nur noch über eine Größe einig werden. Bin 193 groß und fahre momentan ein Carver ICB in XL, was mir zwar ganz gut liegt, aber irgendwie ein bisschen zu sperrig / wenig agil ist.

Müsste eigentlich nur mal ein L hier in der Nähe finden. Das XL konnte ich vor ein paar Tagen schon Probe rollen, leider mit klickies!
Ist das Testevent im Harz nur am Samstag?

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Fabian,

Also bei 193 würde ich dir schon zu XL raten, aber da kommen natürlich die eigenen Vorlieben hinzu. Allerdings kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass man bei 193 wirklich zu einem L greifen möchte. Ich möchte dir da aber nicht reinreden, jeder wie es ihm gefällt.
Du kannst ein RAW bei uns sofort telefonisch bestellen (oder im Forum bei mir auch per PN, dann bekommst du auch von mir eine ganz offizielle Auftragsbestätigung) oder du kannst warten, bis es die Option "RAW"/Blank im Shop gibt. Das wird innerhalb der nächsten Woche passieren.
Das gleiche gilt für die Extra-Teile.

Der Test des EVOs ist in der kommenden Freeride (ab 20.Mai am Kiosk zu finden). Ich weiß nicht, wo Sascha die schon her hat. Vielleicht bekommt man die im Abo schon früher???

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slash-sash (15. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo Sascha die schon her hat. Vielleicht bekommt man die im Abo schon früher???
> 
> Gruß
> Sacki



Haha. Stark verwurzelt in der Scene
Nee, Quatsch. Als Abonnent bekommst du die früher. 
Also alle, die sie nicht im Abo bekommen, kann ich nur sagen: kaufen. Lohnt sich; allein schon wegen dem Evo. Sieht einfach nur Hammer aus  (warum mein Bike wohl genauso aussieht?!  )


Sascha


----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sascha?
> 
> Ich nehme jetzt mal an, du meinst mich, oder? Allerdings heiße ich Stefan - oder eben Sacki.
> 
> ...



Da der Fabi.e, am Mittwoch auf ner Trailtour, von mir angefixt wurde, kann er hier in Bielefeld nochmal Probefahren und sich dann entscheiden. Er schwankt wohl auch zwischen L und XL glaube ich. Wobei XL bei seinen 1,93m vllt besser wär. Ich komme mit XL  bei Schrittlänge 92cm 1,91m Größe super zurecht. Der reach hätte sogar noch etwas länger sein dürfen  ;-)


----------



## Jedison (16. Mai 2015)

Wer an einem nagelneuen Edison Evo in L/grau/180mm/26" interessiert ist, sollte mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen nachsehen...


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2015)

Jedison schrieb:


> Edison Evo in L/grau/180mm/26" interessiert ist, sollte mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...u-ovp-enduro-mtb/320717055-217-955?ref=search


----------



## ManniMatters (16. Mai 2015)

Wer verkauft denn so ein schönes ungefahrenes Fahrrad?
Bleibt nur zu wünschen, dass es keine tragischen Gründe hat.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Mai 2015)

Auch im Bikemarkt und eBay Kleinanzeigen.
Ein Geschenk, dass nicht zum Verkäufer passt...

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/595112-bionicon-edison-evo-27-5-l


----------



## mzonq (16. Mai 2015)

so Geschenke will ich auch mal bekommen....


----------



## Jedison (16. Mai 2015)

ManniMatters schrieb:


> Wer verkauft denn so ein schönes ungefahrenes Fahrrad?
> Bleibt nur zu wünschen, dass es keine tragischen Gründe hat.


Ganz im Gegenteil, der Grund ist jetzt ungefähr 6 Wochen alt und 5 Kilo schwer, lässt mir bis auf weiteres wenig Zeit zum Biken und bindet einiges an Finanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (16. Mai 2015)

Das ist eine gute Nachricht! Ich hatte auch irgendwelche Schreckensszenarien vor meinem geistigen Auge.


----------



## slash-sash (17. Mai 2015)

Jedison schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, der Grund ist jetzt ungefähr 6 Wochen alt und 5 Kilo schwer, lässt mir bis auf weiteres wenig Zeit zum Biken und bindet einiges an Finanzen



Nicht böse sein. Aber tu dir selber den Gefallen und verkauf es nicht; sollten nicht ernsthafte finanzielle Gründe dahinter stecken. 
Du wirst die "Auszeit" auf dem Bike brauchen, glaub mir. So lange du nicht auf den Erlös des Rads "angewiesen" bist, behalte es. 
Ich habe meinen Oldtimer auch behalten und war mehr als überzeugt davon, dass er weg muss. Heute (schlappe 2 Jahre späte; ist echt keine Zeit) bin ich froh, ihn nicht verkauft zu haben. 
Hol dir lieber nen Croozer oder nen ähnlichen Anhänger und genieß die Zeit mit Rad und Kind. 
Ich will dir Mut machen, deine eigentlich schon gefällte Entscheidung noch zu ändern. Also tu dir selber und deinem Pampersrocker den Gefallen und behalte es. 
Ach so, und nachträglich noch alles Liebe, alles Gute und viel Gesundheit eurer kleinen Familie. Willkommen im Club der Schlaflosen!


Sascha (der deine Situation sehr gut verstehen kann)


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. Mai 2015)

Jedison. Meine Tochter ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre. 
Es gibt halt keine lange Touren mehr wie früher.  Kurze Touren wenn sie schläft oder zum Eisessen mit Anhänger. (Da schläft sie wenn sie auch so ned will) Inzwischen ganz kurze Touren mit dem Laufrad.  Bald bisserle länger mit dem Rad.

Für 2500 bekommst Du ein Evo nie wieder.

Nicht dass du es bereust.


----------



## mzonq (17. Mai 2015)

Ich kann meinen zwei Vorrednern nur beipflichten: Mein Großer ist jetzt bald drei und es (also mir) macht es echt Spass mit den Hänger Touren zu unternnehmen. Das sind dann zwar keine Trailtouren aber irgendwie fetzt es doch mal rauszukommen und vorne auf den Rad abschalten zu können. Mit dem Laufrad freundet er sich auch so langsam an, ich denke das dauert noch ä weng und dann gondle ich nebenher und er ist dann stolz wie Oskar, wenn er mit dem Papa eine Tour gemacht hat.
Der ganz Kleine ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr und der kommt jetzt auch mit. Mit einem Sitzverkleinerer ist das auch kein Problem. Mußte halt bei Unebenheiten ein wenig langsamer machen. Mir macht es echt Spaß mit den zwei hier durch den Wald zu fetzen. Meist schlafen die nach 10 Minuten eh ein.  Und es ist echt ein geniales Training.  Ich muß allerdings fairerhalber sagen, dass ich meist das HT nehme um den Hinterbau zu schonen. Keine Ahnung ob das übertrieben ist oder nicht.

Also, wenn nicht Not am Mann ist, dann behalt das Evo. 

Wir haben auch noch einen Einsitzer Chariot Cougar abzugeben!!! Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. Mai 2015)

Den Chariot Cougar kann ich nur empfehlen. Haben wir auch. Allerdings wenn ich davon gewusst hätte: Tout Terrain Singletrailer.


----------



## mzonq (17. Mai 2015)

Schon genial der tout terraine
...aber der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starduck91 (18. Mai 2015)

Und im Kölner Süden kann man auch mit Anhänger nette fahrten machen. Ich bin für ein Veedel internes mini Treffen immer zu haben.


----------



## AlexMTBSport (18. Mai 2015)

Ich überlege das Framekit 27,5 x 180mm mit dem Dämpfer und Gabel zu holen und den Rest sebler aufzubauen. Hat einer schon Erfahrungen damit? Welche Naben würden passen? HR 12x142? Ist die Achse im Kit dabei? Das VR ist durch die Metric bestimmt, denke ich. Was passt in die Metric rein 20x150?


----------



## Sackmann (18. Mai 2015)

Gabel: 20x110mm (ganz normale 20mm Steckachse) Wie kommst du auf 20x*150*???
Hinterbau: 142x12mm 
Achse ist beim Framekit selbstverständlich dabei. Ich verstehe die anderen Marken nicht, bei denen man die zum Rahmen gehörige Achse selbst dazu kaufen muss.
Vorbau, Steuersatz + Lenker sind ebenfalls mit dabei und montiert.


----------



## AlexMTBSport (18. Mai 2015)

Ah, ok.
Danke Stefan!


----------



## fabi.e (19. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gabel: 20x110mm (ganz normale 20mm Steckachse) Wie kommst du auf 20x*150*???
> Hinterbau: 142x12mm
> Achse ist beim Framekit selbstverständlich dabei. Ich verstehe die anderen Marken nicht, bei denen man die zum Rahmen gehörige Achse selbst dazu kaufen muss.
> Vorbau, Steuersatz + Lenker sind ebenfalls mit dabei und montiert.




Hallo Stefan,

werdet ihr von Bionicon auf dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg vertreten sein? 
Mit ein paar Testbikes und vllt auch exemplaren zum erwerben? 

Grüße


----------



## Sackmann (19. Mai 2015)

Nope, wir werden leider nicht in Winterberg sein.
Unsere bisher feststehenden Termine findet ihr hier:
http://evo.bionicon.com/news/
Testbikes wird es allerdings nirgends zu kaufen geben.
Oder meintest du Neubikes?


----------



## fabi.e (20. Mai 2015)

Natürlich das neubike  

Frage an die runde der Edison evo Fahrer und die, die solche kennen. Ist am we jemand in Winterberg bei dem dirtmasters festival mit seinem evo in Größe L, welches ich einmal Probe rollen könnte? Alternativ natürlich jemand aus dem Raum NRW / Owl. Bin aktuell bis freitag im Raum Düsseldorf und bin mobil. Viele grüße, Fabian


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Neubikes werden wir auf den Events kaum mit dabei haben. Den Platz in unseren kleinen Transportern brauchen wir komplett für die Testbikes. 
Wird es bei dir eigentlich eins mit Bionicon System, oder ein NBS? Wie wird der blank Rahmen denn aufgebaut werden dürfen?


----------



## fabi.e (20. Mai 2015)

Wird nen NBS mit 160mm und vermutlich erstmal 26" ( habe noch nen relativ frischen lrs hier liegen) mit ner neuen Pike und nem vivid air  sobald verfügbar würde ich gerne die neue xt 11-fach Gruppe dranbauen. Bremse wird ne Saint oder XT.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Also wird´s bei dir ein frame-only und kein Komplettbike, oder?
Beim Vivid Air solltest du auf eine möglichst kleine Luftkammer achten.
Der Monarch Plus mit der Standardkammer funktioniert prächtig. Ich werde demnächst auch mal einen Debon Air mit komplett reduzierter Debon-Air Positivkammer probieren. Die größere Negativkammer des Debon Air könnte noch etwas Performance bringen, die große Luftkammer taugt mir hingegen gar nicht, weil er mir dann wirklich zu weich hinten raus ist. Den Vivid Air sollte man auf der Positivseite deshalb im Volumen deutlich reduzieren.
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum viele Bikes/Rahmen so extrem progressiv ausgelegt sind, dass eine lineare Positivkammer notwendig ist. Das EVO hat mit der relativ linearen Kennlinie einfach deutlich mehr Traktion und Sensibilität wenn´s auf groben Wurzel- oder Steinfeldern mal richtig rumpelt, das spürt man im Vergleich mit fast jedem anderen vergleichbaren Enduro, das ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also wird´s bei dir ein frame-only und kein Komplettbike, oder?
> Beim Vivid Air solltest du auf eine möglichst kleine Luftkammer achten.
> Der Monarch Plus mit der Standardkammer funktioniert prächtig. Ich werde demnächst auch mal einen Debon Air mit komplett reduzierter Debon-Air Positivkammer probieren. Die größere Negativkammer des Debon Air könnte noch etwas Performance bringen, die große Luftkammer taugt mir hingegen gar nicht, weil er mir dann wirklich zu weich hinten raus ist. Den Vivid Air sollte man auf der Positivseite deshalb im Volumen deutlich reduzieren.
> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum viele Bikes/Rahmen so extrem progressiv ausgelegt sind, dass eine lineare Positivkammer notwendig ist. Das EVO hat mit der relativ linearen Kennlinie einfach deutlich mehr Traktion und Sensibilität wenn´s auf groben Wurzel- oder Steinfeldern mal richtig rumpelt, das spürt man im Vergleich mit fast jedem anderen vergleichbaren Enduro, das ich bisher gefahren bin.




Ja genau, wird dann ein Frame-only! 
Ich habe auch noch nen Monarch-Plus hier und werde beide dann ausprobieren. Der ist, wie der Vivid M/M tune. Geht das reduzieren der Positivkammer mit Shims? Ich frage dann mal meinen Federelementspezi  
Der Steuersatz ist beim Frame-Only nicht dabei oder? Welche Maße werden da benötigt? Tretlager ist nen BB30? 

Auf der Website kann ich aktuell garkeine XL mehr auswählen. Hat das nen Grund?  

Frage zu den Umbaumöglichkeiten. Die Chainstays in verschiedenen größen sind klar. 
Aber was genau ist der Rocker für die Verstellung von 160/180 mm ? Ist das die Wippe? 

Bleibt die Dämpfer EBL dann die gleiche?

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Probier´s mal hier:
http://evo.bionicon.com/produkt/edison-evo/
Da findest du auch alle Informationen, die du nachgefragt hast.
Zum Beispiel hier:
http://evo.bionicon.com/bionicon-system/
und hier:
http://evo.bionicon.com/geometriedaten/

Trotzdem hier die Antworten auf deine Fragen:
Rocker = Wippe
Dämpferlänge 180 = Dämpferlänge 160
Steuersatz oben: ZS44
Steuersatz unten: ZS55

Im alten Shop wird nichts mehr gepflegt. Der ist nur noch diese Woche erreichbar, danach ist er weg.
Der neue Shop bekommt Ende dieser Woche die "blank" Edition zum Auswählen. Andere Sachen werden nach und nach eingepflegt.
Auch die Dämpfer- und Gabeloptionen "blackline" werden bald verfügbar sein. Bestellungen mit Upgrades oder Sonderwünschen, die momentan noch nicht im neuen Shop direkt auswählbar sind bitte per Telefon aufgeben.


----------



## mller (22. Mai 2015)

Jedison schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, der Grund ist jetzt ungefähr 6 Wochen alt und 5 Kilo schwer, lässt mir bis auf weiteres wenig Zeit zum Biken und bindet einiges an Finanzen



ist doch ein grund!!

ich freu mich für dich und für mich

du hast spass mit deinem nachwuchs, ich mit deinem rad, das ich mir genau so bestellen wollte

angemerkt sei noch, dass ich die 1/11 mit 28 vorne genial finde.
bergauf bekommt man das noch getreten und ich dürfte hier älter sein als die meisten von euch. 
und auf welligem terain muss ich mir keine gedanken mehr machen.

muss mich dann auch noch mal bei euch am tegernsee bedanken.
problemloses testen, super hilfe bei der einstellung des bikes und immer nette leute!!
aber das kannte ich ja schon 

vg
dieter


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Mai 2015)

mller schrieb:


> angemerkt sei noch, dass ich die 1/11 mit 28 vorne genial finde.
> bergauf bekommt man das noch getreten und ich dürfte hier älter sein als die meisten von euch.
> und auf welligem terain muss ich mir keine gedanken mehr machen.


Genau so ist es - genial.


----------



## fabi.e (25. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sascha?
> 
> Ich nehme jetzt mal an, du meinst mich, oder? Allerdings heiße ich Stefan - oder eben Sacki.
> 
> ...




Moin,

kurze Frage noch zum Blank Rahmen.
Wann werden die Rahmen im Juni vermutlich bei euch ankommen?
Anfang, Mitte oder Ende Juni? 

Mitte Juni plane ich nämlich meinen nächsten Urlaub und würde gerne wissen, ob ich dann schon mit dem Bike rechnen kann 

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Sackmann (26. Mai 2015)

Mit den Rahmen planen wir Mitte Juni am Tegernsee. In der ersten Juni Woche sollen sie in Taiwan fertig sein.


----------



## fabi.e (22. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Probier´s mal hier:
> http://evo.bionicon.com/produkt/edison-evo/
> Da findest du auch alle Informationen, die du nachgefragt hast.
> Zum Beispiel hier:
> ...




Servus @Sackmann,

kannst du mir nen guten Steuersatz / Steuersatzcombi empfehlen für das Evo?
Sind die Blank Rahmen schon in DE angekommen? 

Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Sackmann (22. Juni 2015)

Die Rahmen sollten morgen da sein Letzten Mittwoch gingen sie in den Flieger. 
Ich hatte gehofft, dass sie vielleicht heute schon ankommen, aber ich denke, dass sie jetzt morgen bei uns eintreffen.

Bezüglich Steuersatz kenne ich prinzipiell nur den von uns verbauten Acros, da ich über die letzten Jahre keine großartigen Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Der ist aber ganz in Ordnung.
Bei unseren Bionicon-Bikes hatten wir ja bis heuer nur unseren eigenen Steuersatz im Einsatz. Der funktioniert aber ja nur bei unseren Doppelbrückengabeln.


----------



## fabi.e (22. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sollten morgen da sein Letzten Mittwoch gingen sie in den Flieger.
> Ich hatte gehofft, dass sie vielleicht heute schon ankommen, aber ich denke, dass sie jetzt morgen bei uns eintreffen.
> 
> Bezüglich Steuersatz kenne ich prinzipiell nur den von uns verbauten Acros, da ich über die letzten Jahre keine großartigen Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Der ist aber ganz in Ordnung.
> Bei unseren Bionicon-Bikes hatten wir ja bis heuer nur unseren eigenen Steuersatz im Einsatz. Der funktioniert aber ja nur bei unseren Doppelbrückengabeln.




Habe mir soeben mal ne Cane Creek Combi bestellt.

Cane Creek 40er ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil
Cane Creek 40er ZS55/40 Steuersatz Unterteil


Freue mich schon aufs neue Bike! 
Könnte ich meine Lieferadresse in der Bestlellung noch ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. Juni 2015)

@fabi.e : Telefonhörer in die Hand nehmen und 08022 660296 wählen. Bitte nicht versuchen, alles übers Forum zu regeln.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## brevilo (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach langer Suche und kurzen Abstechern über Bonn und vor allem Ravensburg bin ich nun am Tegernsee gelandet  So wie’s aussieht werde ich wohl in Kürze auf den Bestellknopf für’s Edison EVO drücken! Aber… vorher brauche ich eure Hilfe, denn auch ich stehe nun vor der Wahl der Größe und des Federwegs. Was bereits feststeht: es wird auf jeden Fall ein 27.5er in Grey mit komplettem X-Fusion Fahrwerk in der Blackline-Version (Spec 0).

Kurz zu mir: ich fahre bislang ein uraltes Custom-Hardtail, bin meist im Harz unterwegs und brauche wirklich langsam was “dickeres”. Typischerweise fahre ich “Singletrail-Touren” im Bereich von 20-50 km mit bis zu 1000 Hm. In Zukunft darf’s auch gerne mal in den Bikepark gehen. Trails dürfen immer auch technisch sein (aktuell bis S2), auch uphill, und Rennen will ich eigentlich keine gewinnen - mag sich mit dem Fully ändern. Meine Hardware liegt bei ca. 90 kg fahrbereit, 179 cm und einer SL von 84,5 cm wenn ich nicht irre.

Ich denke ich sollte mit dem EVO in M (150er LEV) gut zurecht kommen, auch wenn ich schon langsam an’s L heran reiche. Eine 20 km Trailtesttour auf dem Ravensburger "Häuptling" in M hat auf jeden Fall auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Aber das EVO scheint einen deutlich kleineren Reach zu haben… Was meint ihr?

Wirklich schwierig wird’s mit der Frage 180 vs. 160 mm. Mir scheinen die 180 mm eigentlich etwas übertrieben, denn bislang stand immer nur die Pike auf dem Plan. Da es beim EVO aber die Metric wird sind die 180 cm schon sehr verlockend. Zum einen ist meine Technik sicher noch ausbaufähig (also 2 cm mehr Luft für Fehler?) und zum anderen hab ich durchaus vor in mein neues Bike "reinzuwachsen", also meine Skills deutlich auszubauen (ich werde weder ein zweites Bike, noch alle 2 Jahre ein neues kaufen). Die 180 cm ändern aber ja die Geo nochmals deutlich:

Top Tube: +4 mm
Reach: -10 mm
Stack: +7 mm
Head Angle: -1.1 deg
Seat Tube Angle: -1.1 deg
Wheelbase: +8 mm
BB Height: +3 mm
BB Offset: -8 mm
Standover: +9 mm
Das 180er ist also noch mehr auf downhill getrimmt (Lenkwinkel, Radstand) hat dabei aber eine aufrechtere Sitzposition (kürzerer Reach, höherer Stack)? Hm… gerade letzteres könnte für Touren vielleicht sogar nett sein, weil weniger Druck auf den Handgelenken. Allerdings gilt ja für Touren bei vielen meist eine gestrecktere Haltung - was mir da lieber ist, weiß ich leider nicht mangels vergleichbarer Erfahrungen! Zur Not könnte man den Reach ja auch wieder mit einem 60 mm Vorbau reinholen, was Sacki @Sackmann hier ja ohnehin schon mal befürwortet hat.

Ich denke das BS wird die uphill-Nachteile der 180er wieder ausgleichen, aber wie verspielt ist das Bike dann auf den Trails (27.5, Radstand)? Und passt euch das 180er als Trailtourer?

Klar, testen testen testen, aber leider ist das hier in Norddeutschland nicht so einfach. Vom letzten Test-Event im Mai (Harz) habe ich leider erst hinterher erfahren, ich werde aber versuchen mit den Jungs im Juli eine Testfahrt zu starten. Leider werde ich dort natürlich nicht alle Varianten aus M, L, 160 und 180 testen und vergleichen können. Aus diesem Grund hoffe ich auf eure Erfahrungen und Tipps.

Danke!


----------



## luCYnger (30. Juni 2015)

also erstmal empfehle ich dir diesen fred :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-edison-evo-rahmengroesse-und-koerpergroesse.756291/
um deine Verwirrung weiter auszubauen 

ich stand genauso vor der Frage M oder L zu nehmen und habe mich für L entschieden, weil mir etwas mehr Länge etwas mehr Sicherheit in Steilstabfahrten gibt und habe die Entscheidung auch ohne Probefahrtgedöns nicht bereut.
Meine Körpergröße ist mit 180 quasi gleich, Gewicht mit Rucksack und allem auch, Schrittlänge mit 89 etwas größer.
Von daher würde ich dir dann evtl doch eher zum M raten.
mit Vorbau und Lenkerform hast du noch genug Möglichkeiten zu variieren.
ich habe 180er allerdings mit 26", was ich als durchaus verspielt, mit massig Reserven für gröbstes Geläuf,
oder totales fahrerisches Unvermögen bezeichnen würde.
ich freue mich immer, bei jeder Tour über die Reserven, obwohl ich die in meinen Heimrevieren nicht bräuchte.
Grade wenn du im Harz unterwegs bist, gibts doch genug Möglichkeiten den üppigeren Federweg auch zu benutzen.
Außerdem das Ding ist voll tourentauglich und auch uphill benutze ich nur selten die Geo-Verstellung, da das Ding selbst mit dem Federweg kaum Tendenzen zum Abheben hat


----------



## brevilo (30. Juni 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> also erstmal empfehle ich dir diesen fred :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-edison-evo-rahmengroesse-und-koerpergroesse.756291/
> um deine Verwirrung weiter auszubauen


Den kenn ich "natürlich" schon  Ansonsten bestätigst du ja genau das was ich schrieb, danke.

Was mich wirklich mal interessieren würde ist, ob jemand die 27.5er Variante in 160 und 180 cm ausgiebig probegefahren ist und dabei einen klaren Geounterschied festgestellt hat, der dann auch zu einer eindeutigen Entscheidung zwischen beiden Varianten geführt hat. Mir ist ja nicht mal klar ob ich die Unterschiede signifikant merken würde... Aber gerade der extreme Lenkwinkel des 180ers bei noch kürzerem Reach (gerade Enduros haben heute eher einen langen Reach, oder?) verwirrt mich ein wenig. Der Radstand ist ja absolut noch völlig i.O.

Vielleicht noch eine andere Frage dazu, insbesondere an @Sackmann: kommt dem X-Fusion Vector bei meinem Gewicht (s.o.) einer der beiden Federwege _mehr_ entgegen, also hinsichtlich der Anlenkung durch den Rocker oder dem Ansprechverhalten? Gibt's da Unterschiede bzw. Vor- oder Nachteile zwischen den beiden Federwegen im uphill- sowie downhill-Modus?


----------



## Felger (30. Juni 2015)

ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung (bis auf Größe: 173/SL79=M) und habe das 180er mit Vector genommen. Der Vector kommt mir mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr entgegen, jeder Klick wirkt sich aus. Die 180mm lassen sich dem BS sehr effizient bewegen.


----------



## Sackmann (30. Juni 2015)

@brevilo : also bezüglich des Federwegs kann ich dir sagen: Einsatzgebiet hauptsächlich Norddeutschland = 160mm Federweg. 
Ich möcht damit eure Bikereviere nicht herabreden, aber gerade, wenn du mit viel Federweg unterwegs bist, dann wirst du deine Fahrtechnik wohl nicht so schnell weiterentwickeln, wie wenn du erstmal mit 160mm "anfängst". Selbst diese 160mm werden dir für unsere Trails und Bikeparks hier in Deutschland mehr als ausreichend sein, glaube mir. Je schneller man fährt, desto mehr gefällt´s dem EVO, da spielt es keine Rolle, ob 160 oder 180. 
Beim 160er hast du aber etwas mehr Pop und Spritzigkeit im Hinterbau, und eine etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition was bei längeren Touren sicher nicht von Nachteil ist. 
Ich bin jetzt gerade etwas mehr mit 27.5/160 unterwegs und muss sagen, dass es mir persönlich weitaus besser taugt, als das 27.5/180er. Der 50er Vorbau ist mir allerdings persönlich zu kurz und ich habe einen 60mm montiert. Vielleicht liegt´s auch dran, dass ich vom BBE 60+mm gewohnt bin. Das ist natürlich wie immer Geschamckssache. 
Ich würde dir zum 160er raten. Wenn du dann irgendwann bergab schneller kannst, als das Bike mit 160mm, dann darfst du über 180mm Federweg nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (30. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank Sacki! Das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage 

Besser für die Fahrtechnik und ein dynamischerer Hinterbau sind unschlagbare Argumente, und ich denke damit wäre meine Frage bzgl. des Federwegs geklärt. Größentechnisch werde ich dann wohl M nehmen und ggf. per längerem Vorbau den Reach etwas kompensieren - aber erst mal fahren!

Wer mag darf natürlich gerne weiter seine Meinung/Erfahrungen dazu ergänzen, um vielleicht anderen Interessierten noch mehr Anhaltspunkte zu geben.


----------



## triple-ooo (2. Juli 2015)

Hah! Ganz so einfach will ich es Dir dann doch nicht machen! 

Ich fahre mit meinem 180er mit dem Magura-Dämpfer hauptsächlich Touren in Flachland und Mittelgebirge und nutze die 2cm mehr als Komfortgewinn und zum Ausgleich meiner mieserablen Fahrtechnik .
Um die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition im Gegensatz zum 160er auszugleichen habe ich einen 100er Vorbau montiert. Nun sitze ich etwas gestreckter und habe bergauf auch mehr Last auf der Vorderachse, weswegen ich die Absenkung seit dem längeren Vorbau bergauf eigentlich garnicht mehr benutze . Allerdings bedingt der längere Vorbau auch ein etwas trägeres Lenkverhalten. Mich stört das aber nicht, im Gegenteil auf der Waldautobahn habe ich jetzt einen ruhigeren Geradeauslauf.
So, und nun weiterhin viel Spaß bei Deinem Luxusproblem!


----------



## fabi.e (2. Juli 2015)

Ich werde jetzt wie folgt vorgehen und mir nen 160er Rocker dazu bestellen. (139€)
Dann kann ich beides ausprobieren und habe schnell die Möglichkeit umzubauen und durch zusätzlichen Tausch der Gabel komplett unterschiedliche Bikes zu fahren 

Habe momentan ne 160er Fox vorne drin und denke das passt ganz gut. Die 180 hinten werde ich dann aufgrund der Spritzigkeit erstmal durch die 160 ersetzen.


----------



## brevilo (2. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hah! Ganz so einfach will ich es Dir dann doch nicht machen!



Hehe, auf dich habe ich schon gewartet . Der Komfortgewinn hat in deinem Fall aber verständlicherweise auch eine höhere Gewichtung. Für mich ist dann aber ein so langer Vorbau doch zuviel, da ich auf den Trails eine recht direkte Lenkung haben möchte. Waldautobahnen sind für mich nur der notwendige Weg zum Ziel .

Aber wie du sagst, wir haben echt Luxusprobleme!


----------



## hulster (2. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt wie folgt vorgehen und mir nen 160er Rocker dazu bestellen. (139€)
> Dann kann ich beides ausprobieren und habe schnell die Möglichkeit umzubauen und durch zusätzlichen Tausch der Gabel komplett unterschiedliche Bikes zu fahren
> 
> Habe momentan ne 160er Fox vorne drin und denke das passt ganz gut. Die 180 hinten werde ich dann aufgrund der Spritzigkeit erstmal durch die 160 ersetzen.



My 2 ct - bei 27,5 würde ich 160 mm nehmen, um die Kiste nicht zu lang werden zu lassen.
Habe selbst das 26" mit 180, da waren aber die Steifigkeit der Gabel der Hauptgrund. Die 180 hab ich dann gern mitgenommen. Und an der Fahrtechnik kann man auch mit 180 arbeiten. Von der Agilität ist das 26 deutlich besser.


----------



## fabi.e (2. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> My 2 ct - bei 27,5 würde ich 160 mm nehmen, um die Kiste nicht zu lang werden zu lassen.
> Habe selbst das 26" mit 180, da waren aber die Steifigkeit der Gabel der Hauptgrund. Die 180 hab ich dann gern mitgenommen. Und an der Fahrtechnik kann man auch mit 180 arbeiten. Von der Agilität ist das 26 deutlich besser.




Hi ! 
Fahre auch 26 ". 
Was fährst du mit dem 180er Rocker denn für ne Gabel?


----------



## slowbeat (2. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @brevilo : Selbst diese 160mm werden dir für unsere Trails und Bikeparks hier in Deutschland mehr als ausreichend sein, glaube mir.
> ...
> Beim 160er hast du aber etwas mehr Pop und Spritzigkeit im Hinterbau, und eine etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition was bei längeren Touren sicher nicht von Nachteil ist.
> ...
> Ich würde dir zum 160er raten. Wenn du dann irgendwann bergab schneller kannst, als das Bike mit 160mm, dann darfst du über 180mm Federweg nachdenken.


Genau das würde ich auch raten, die 160mm Federweg sind deutlich genug.
Ich hab die 26"/160mm Bionicon Variante, fahre im Mittelgebirge und vermisse keinen mm Federweg.
Ich denke, das Ding wird die nächsten Jahre immer mehr können als ich selbst.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi !
> Fahre auch 26 ".
> Was fährst du mit dem 180er Rocker denn für ne Gabel?


Vermutlich die Bionicon Doubleagent


----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi !
> Fahre auch 26 ".
> Was fährst du mit dem 180er Rocker denn für ne Gabel?



Wie schon vermutet die DA, da mit BS.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. August 2015)

Interessante Information, ist denn das 27,5er-160er wirklich besser, bzw. tourentauglicher?

Ich dachte für mich, dass ein 180er einfach etwas mehr Sicherheit mit sich bringen würde.



Sackmann schrieb:


> @brevilo : also bezüglich des Federwegs kann ich dir sagen: Einsatzgebiet hauptsächlich Norddeutschland = 160mm Federweg.
> Ich möcht damit eure Bikereviere nicht herabreden, aber gerade, wenn du mit viel Federweg unterwegs bist, dann wirst du deine Fahrtechnik wohl nicht so schnell weiterentwickeln, wie wenn du erstmal mit 160mm "anfängst". Selbst diese 160mm werden dir für unsere Trails und Bikeparks hier in Deutschland mehr als ausreichend sein, glaube mir. Je schneller man fährt, desto mehr gefällt´s dem EVO, da spielt es keine Rolle, ob 160 oder 180.
> Beim 160er hast du aber etwas mehr Pop und Spritzigkeit im Hinterbau, und eine etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition was bei längeren Touren sicher nicht von Nachteil ist.
> Ich bin jetzt gerade etwas mehr mit 27.5/160 unterwegs und muss sagen, dass es mir persönlich weitaus besser taugt, als das 27.5/180er. Der 50er Vorbau ist mir allerdings persönlich zu kurz und ich habe einen 60mm montiert. Vielleicht liegt´s auch dran, dass ich vom BBE 60+mm gewohnt bin. Das ist natürlich wie immer Geschamckssache.
> Ich würde dir zum 160er raten. Wenn du dann irgendwann bergab schneller kannst, als das Bike mit 160mm, dann darfst du über 180mm Federweg nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mller (20. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Interessante Information, ist denn das 27,5er-160er wirklich besser, bzw. tourentauglicher?
> 
> Ich dachte für mich, dass ein 180er einfach etwas mehr Sicherheit mit sich bringen würde.



kommt auf deine touren an.

ich fahr gerne mal sachen, wo es auch mal gut runter geht.

seit ich die 180 er gabel geht das ganze lockerer von der hand.
hängt glaub ich aber auch von körpergrösse und gewicht ab??


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Interessante Information, ist denn das 27,5er-160er wirklich besser, bzw. tourentauglicher?
> 
> Ich dachte für mich, dass ein 180er einfach etwas mehr Sicherheit mit sich bringen würde.


Interessant, dass sich dazu keiner äußern möchte.
Ich breche mal eine Lanze für das 160er, vorher muss ich aber beichten, dass ich das 180er nicht gefahren bin.

Das 160er ist tourentauglich, aber definitiv kein Marathonrad. Für eine 70-100km Tour mit 1500-1800hm, wie die hiesigen CTF sind, würde ich das EVO niemals rauskramen. Auf kürzeren Touren, die auch etwas anspruchsvolleren Abwärtsanteil haben wendet sich dann das Blatt. Mehr Federweg wünsche ich mir aber bis jetzt nirgends, das Rad ist genau richtig.
Ich war neulich auch mal in Winterberg mit dem Rad (Bikepark kannte ich vorher nur vom Hörensagen) und hab, obwohl ich fahrtechnisch nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte bin, doch ziemlich schnell gelernt, wie ich den Leuten mit den dicken Boliden einigermaßen auf den Fersen bleiben kann. (Klar, klappt natürlich nicht immer und bei jedem)
An der Gabel hab ich da grad 140-150mm Federweg genutzt, nur hinten hab ich mich noch zu doof angestellt, da hats ab und an durchgeschlagen. Aber in Summe hat das Paket super funktioniert und ich hab nur mich selbst an der Grenze bewegt. Dass ich nicht ordentlich flüssig fahren und überhaupt nicht hopsen kann sieht man glaub ich gut:

Ich verstehe nicht, warum 2cm mehr Federweg bergab mehr Sicherheit geben sollen?
Mit 160mm ist das Fahrwerk minimal härter als mit 180mm. Überleg mal, wo man mal 16cm Federweg wirklich fordert, da muss man schon große Kicker springen oder derb im Flachen landen.


----------



## Promontorium (24. August 2015)

Noch nie im Bikepark gewesen, nicht ordentlich flüssig fahren und überhaupt nicht hopsen können? Du hast aber mal gepflegt den Ironie-Smiley unterschlagen, das glaub' ich Dir so nicht!


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Noch nie im Bikepark gewesen, nicht ordentlich flüssig fahren und überhaupt nicht hopsen können? Du hast aber mal gepflegt den Ironie-Smiley unterschlagen, das glaub' ich Dir so nicht!


Ich geb zu, dass das der dritte Tag im Bikepark dort war 
Trotzdem hab ich vorher sowas nie gemacht, bin auch nach drei Tagen nur herumgestolpert und ordentlich hopsen geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich geb zu, dass das der dritte Tag im Bikepark dort war
> Trotzdem hab ich vorher sowas nie gemacht, bin auch nach drei Tagen nur herumgestolpert und ordentlich hopsen geht immer noch nicht.



Junge, Junge du bist aber fix unterwegs!


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Junge, Junge du bist aber fix unterwegs!


Du hast die wirklich fixen Jungs nicht gesehen!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. August 2015)

Fix hin oder her, schön sauber sah es allemal aus, aber ich hätte ja schon etwas Sorge um mein Garmin!
Aber in Winterberg kommst schon locker mit weniger Federweg aus. Da ist jeder Trail am Gardasee rumpeliger!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. August 2015)

Sieht wirklich flott aus! 
Ich bin das 160er Evo (26 Zoll) einen Tag lang in Aalen beim Bionasentreffen Probe gefahren und habe ja inzwischen selbst das 180er Evo (26 Zoll), da ich ja das 180er Alva aufs Evo umgebaut hatte.
Das 160er würde mir sicherlich völlig ausreichen, das 180er hatte ich damals beim Alva gewählt, da die Steckachse vor den Tauchrohren liegt und nicht darunter wie damals bei der Bionicon Doppelbrücke des 160er Alvas. 
Außerdem kratzt mich das "ich fahre alles mit ganz wenig Federweg und überhole alle Big-Bikes - Heldentum"  nicht so sehr und genieße den Federweg an beiden Bionicon, fahre aber ab und zu auch ebenso gern Hardtail oder BMX


----------



## slimane- (24. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...das 180er hatte ich damals beim Alva gewählt, da die Steckachse vor den Tauchrohren liegt und nicht darunter wie damals bei der Bionicon Doppelbrücke des 160er Alvas.



Sorry für die vielleicht blöde Frage: Worin liegt hier der Vor-/Nachteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (24. August 2015)

Ist keine blöde Frage und bestimmt gibt es hier Leute, welche das besser erklären können,
darum verlinke ich mal eine - wie ich finde - aufschlussreiche Seite dazu:
http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/lenk.htm
auch wenn die Seite von Liegerädern kommt beschreibt er doch schön Nachlauf und Gabelbiegung.


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Aber in Winterberg kommst schon locker mit weniger Federweg aus. Da ist jeder Trail am Gardasee rumpeliger!


Naja, ich denke nicht, das man am Gardasee geshapte Trails mit Spitzen über 50km/h wie in meinem Video fährt.
Ich war nie dort und kenne nur die Schilderungen von Freunden, die dort mit 150mm Rädern keine Grenzen gefunden haben außer den Eigenen.

Mal schaun, ob ich es nächstes Jahr schaffe, mal nen MTB-Alpenurlaub zu machen.


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ist keine blöde Frage und bestimmt gibt es hier Leute, welche das besser erklären können,
> darum verlinke ich mal eine - wie ich finde - aufschlussreiche Seite dazu:
> http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/lenk.htm
> auch wenn die Seite von Liegerädern kommt beschreibt er doch schön Nachlauf und Gabelbiegung.


Ohje, Du hast da aber schon vergessen, dass bei den 160er Bionicongabeln der Nachlaufausgleich oben an den Gabelbrücken gemacht wird?
Vergleich mal die Gabelbrücken  der 160er und 180er Gabeln!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. August 2015)

Oh je, da kann man mal sehen, daß man bei Probefahren nicht genug aufpaßt...
Sind die Gabelbrücken beim 160er auch in einem spitzeren Winkel wie beim IW, das auch die Achse unter den Standrohren (USD) hat?
Hat die 160er somit einen wesentlich größeren Lenkeinschlag als das die 180er Gabel?


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Oh je, da kann man mal sehen, daß man bei Probefahren nicht genug aufpaßt...
> Sind die Gabelbrücken beim 160er auch in einem spitzeren Winkel wie beim IW, das auch die Achse unter den Standrohren (USD) hat?
> Hat die 160er somit einen wesentlich größeren Lenkeinschlag als das die 180er Gabel?


Beide Male: Ja!


----------



## Resibiker (24. August 2015)

@slowbeat
Wenn ich dein Video aus Winterberg mit meinen aus Tignes vergleiche sind das in Winterberg Downhill Autobahnen.
Und Spitzen Geschwindigkeiten von 50km/h schaffe Ich da auch mit dem IW nach 5 Jahren DH erfahrung nicht Aber vieleicht bin ich ja ein Alter Angsthase
Aber die Strecken in Winterberg sehen echt Lecker und Kurtz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @slowbeat
> Wenn ich dein Video aus Winterberg mit meinen aus Tignes vergleiche sind das in Winterberg Downhill Autobahnen.
> Und Spitzen Geschwindigkeiten von 50km/h schaffe Ich da auch mit dem IW nach 5 Jahren DH erfahrung nicht Aber vieleicht bin ich ja ein Alter Angsthase
> Aber die Strecken in Winterberg sehen echt Lecker und Kurtz aus.


Naja, deshalb meinte ich ja auch, dass das sicher nicht vergleichbar ist.
Winterberg ist halt wirklich lernfreundlich angelegt, man kommt nur die schwarzen Pisten bei Nässe schlecht runter.
Der Freeride ist rot und vollgas, wenn man mehr drauf hat. Das, was ich da fahr, ist Stuss, das geht schneller und mit krasseren Linien. Aber ich bin schon alt und brauche auch Ziele


----------



## brevilo (25. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Fix hin oder her, schön sauber sah es allemal aus, aber ich hätte ja schon etwas Sorge um mein Garmin!


Deswegen gleich mal die Frage an @slowbeat: welche Halterung nutzt du für dein 64s?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Interessant, dass sich dazu keiner äußern möchte.
> Ich breche mal eine Lanze für das 160er, vorher muss ich aber beichten, dass ich das 180er nicht gefahren bin.
> 
> Das 160er ist tourentauglich, aber definitiv kein Marathonrad. Für eine 70-100km Tour mit 1500-1800hm, wie die hiesigen CTF sind, würde ich das EVO niemals rauskramen. Auf kürzeren Touren, die auch etwas anspruchsvolleren Abwärtsanteil haben wendet sich dann das Blatt. Mehr Federweg wünsche ich mir aber bis jetzt nirgends, das Rad ist genau richtig.
> ...



Tja, ich habe einmal zuwenig Federweg gehabt und deshalb wurde mein Hinterrad beschleunigt und ich überschlug mich, was mir das Handgelenk brach und die Zähne zerbröselte. Nach drei Operationen war aber alles wieder ganz. Und genau dieser Faktor hat mich dazu animiert, mich auf ein 180er EVO zu fixieren. Ob die zwei cm tatsächlich ein Mehr an Sicherheit bringen, das kann ich nicht sagen aber ich hoffe es doch irgendwie.


----------



## slowbeat (25. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Deswegen gleich mal die Frage an @slowbeat: welche Halterung nutzt du für dein 64s?


Das 62s ist an der originalen Fahrradhalterung eingeklipst, da mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken drum. Hält bombenfest.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. August 2015)

Mein Oregon habe ich schon mal aus der Halterung verloren, war ein Totalverlust. Auch reißen mir regelmäßig die Kabelbinder oder die Halterung verdreht sich.
Aber eigentlich meinte ich, dass bei Sturz im Bikepark das GPS etwas exponiert sitzt.


----------



## slowbeat (25. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe einmal zuwenig Federweg gehabt und deshalb wurde mein Hinterrad beschleunigt ...


Entschuldige, wenn ich das so schreibe: Der Grund war ganz sicher nicht zu wenig Federweg. Fahrfehler, zu schnell, Dämpfer falsch eingestellt oder so: schon eher, auch in Kombination. Aber doch nicht zu wenig Federweg...


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Mein Oregon habe ich schon mal aus der Halterung verloren, war ein Totalverlust. Auch reißen mir regelmäßig die Kabelbinder oder die Halterung verdreht sich.
> Aber eigentlich meinte ich, dass bei Sturz im Bikepark das GPS etwas exponiert sitzt.


Ich bin ja nicht zum Stürzen in den Park gefahren, sondern um kontrolliert etwas dazuzulernen. Am dritten Tag wollte ich das GPS eigentlich als Tacho nutzen. Der Empfang war im Hang aber zu mies. Falls es mich nochmal in einen Park zieht, bleibt das Ding eh zu Hause. Das wird aber erst was, wenn das verdammte Kubitaltunnelsyndrom wieder weg ist, das ich dort wieder angefacht hab.


----------



## slimane- (25. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht zum Stürzen in den Park gefahren, sondern um kontrolliert etwas dazuzulernen.



Geiler Spruch, den muss ich mir merken  

Hätte ich mir für heute auch besser vorgenommen anstatt nen Baum zu knutschen


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich das so schreibe: Der Grund war ganz sicher nicht zu wenig Federweg. Fahrfehler, zu schnell, Dämpfer falsch eingestellt oder so: schon eher, auch in Kombination. Aber doch nicht zu wenig Federweg...
> Ich bin ja nicht zum Stürzen in den Park gefahren, sondern um kontrolliert etwas dazuzulernen. Am dritten Tag wollte ich das GPS eigentlich als Tacho nutzen. Der Empfang war im Hang aber zu mies. Falls es mich nochmal in einen Park zieht, bleibt das Ding eh zu Hause. Das wird aber erst was, wenn das verdammte Kubitaltunnelsyndrom wieder weg ist, das ich dort wieder angefacht hab.



Naja, du kannst mir glauben, ich war als geschädigter dabei. Vermutlich war eine Kombination aller Faktoren daran Schuld. Hätte es aber mehr Federweg gegeben, dann wäre das Rad eventuell nicht so beschleunigt worden. Es ist aber auch müßig darüber zu diskutieren, denn ich habe meinen Entschluss ja in die Tat umgesetzt und das 180er genommen.


----------



## hulster (27. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe einmal zuwenig Federweg gehabt und deshalb wurde mein Hinterrad beschleunigt und ich überschlug mich, was mir das Handgelenk brach und die Zähne zerbröselte. Nach drei Operationen war aber alles wieder ganz. Und genau dieser Faktor hat mich dazu animiert, mich auf ein 180er EVO zu fixieren. Ob die zwei cm tatsächlich ein Mehr an Sicherheit bringen, das kann ich nicht sagen aber ich hoffe es doch irgendwie.



Für mich waren nicht die 2cm mehr Federweg das Argument, sondern die Steifigkeit.


----------



## hulster (27. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> T Ob die zwei cm tatsächlich ein Mehr an Sicherheit bringen, das kann ich nicht sagen aber ich hoffe es doch irgendwie.



Meiner Meinung nach eher nicht. Da ist eher die Einstellung entscheident. Auch ne 160er kriegste gerade mit den 2 Kammern so eingestellt, dass genügend Endprogression da ist.
Das Problem bei Stürzen ist in den seltensten Fällen das Rad.

-	Geschwindigkeit erhöht das Restrisiko, insbesondere bei Auswirkungen von Stürzen, erheblich
-	Schutzausrüstung steht nicht in Relation zum eingegangen Restrisiko

Das ist inbesondere auf Touren IMMER gefährlich. Durfte ich auch gerade erst wieder am eigenen Leib erfahren.
Eigentlich gemütliche Tour und absichtlich keine Schoner angelegt, da zurückhaltende Fahrweise (nach ner Augen OP - nein nicht wegen Unfall) angesagt war. Nen 10m hohen Steilstich  gefahren, bestimmt schon 30x. Unten Gas zuviel stehen gehabt, Wetter nicht bedacht (Tag vorher Regen) und auf nen bisschen feucht VR unvermittelt weggegangen. 
..... ich bin sowas von eingeschlagen.....
.... Schulter ausgekugelt....

Für mich ist das Problem immer der Kopf und nicht das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (27. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Für mich waren nicht die 2cm mehr Federweg das Argument, sondern die Steifigkeit.


Warum sollte das 180er steifer sein als das 160er?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. August 2015)

zumindest beim 26"er sieht das Casting der 180er erheblich massiver aus, was auch das Gewicht nahelegt.


----------



## slowbeat (27. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> zumindest beim 26"er sieht das Casting der 180er erheblich massiver aus, was auch das Gewicht nahelegt.


Ich glaub nicht, dass es da spürbare Unterschiede gibt.
Die 160er Gabel hat eine breite Brücke direkt überm Reifen und nicht nur so ne dünne Brücke vor den Standrohren wie übliche Gabeln.


----------



## fabi.e (28. August 2015)

Hi! Habe das evo damals in 180 mm bestellt. Fahre 26" und vorne ne 170mm Pike mittlerweile. Nach einigen wenigen tagen merkte ich, das mir da etwas Popp im Heck fehlte und habe mir die 160er Wippe bestellt. => anderes rad! Gefällt mir um weiten besser und hat auf meinem 3 Wochen Alpen roadtrip alles mitgemacht was ging,	brandnertal, serfaus, reschensee ees, livigno und alles rund um Bozen. Bin sehr zufrieden  den 180mm rocker werde ich wohl im Schrank liegen lassen.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (8. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Bionicon Gemeinde!

Ich überlege mir einen Edison Evo 180mm 27.5" Frame zu holen um diesen ev. mit einem Coildämpfer zu bestücken. Hintergrund ist das ich ein relativ leichtes Bike (mit Coil) für Bikeparkeinsätze (Mittelgebirge) suche. Eignet sich der Rahmen als solches bzw. kann jemand von Erfahrungen diesbezüglich berichten? 

Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. März 2017)

Wozu Coil? Der X-Fusion Vector HLR Dämpfer ist doch top einstellbar. Mit meinen 100kg bin ich im Bikepark (Winterberg) sehr zufrieden!


----------



## hulster (8. März 2017)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bionicon Gemeinde!
> 
> Ich überlege mir einen Edison Evo 180mm 27.5" Frame zu holen um diesen ev. mit einem Coildämpfer zu bestücken. Hintergrund ist das ich ein relativ leichtes Bike (mit Coil) für Bikeparkeinsätze (Mittelgebirge) suche. Eignet sich der Rahmen als solches bzw. kann jemand von Erfahrungen diesbezüglich berichten?
> 
> Vielen dank im voraus



Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-bionicon-galerie.233347/page-187#post-14395458
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-bionicon-galerie.233347/page-187#post-14395458
und die folgenden 2 Beiträge.
Die Aussage zur Progression bleibt er aber schuldig. 
Normal sollte der Dämpfer schon passend zur Rahmen Kennlinie ausgewählt werden. Sonst einfach mal Bionicon anrufen. Die geben schon ne ehrliche Auskunft. Die meisten sind hier mit dem XFusion sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre sogar nur den Magura und bin sehr zufrieden, dass ich noch nicht mal nen Bedürniss nach dem XFusion habe.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (9. März 2017)

@Asphaltsurfer 

Also ich hatte schon diverse Luftdämpfer und keiner kam an das satte Gefühl eines Coil Dämpfers heran. Da ich ja öfter im Bikepark bin und den Rest (Touren im Flachland und im Mittelgebirge) mit meinem Stahli erledige wollte ich halt für mein Zweitbike wieder einen Coil Dämpfer. Aber ich glaube ich behalte wahrscheinlich doch mein TR500 für solche Zwecke . Hatte nur überlegt da der Edison Rahmen derzeit für 777,- angeboten wird und mit einem DB Coil IL wäre er um einiges leichter als mein TR500...

@hulster 

Falls ich mich doch noch für einen Edison Rahmen entscheide werde ich natürlich vorher Bionicon kontaktieren ...


----------



## herbert2010 (9. März 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-bionicon-galerie.233347/page-187#post-14395458
> und die folgenden 2 Beiträge.
> Die Aussage zur Progression bleibt er aber schuldig.
> Normal sollte der Dämpfer schon passend zur Rahmen Kennlinie ausgewählt werden. Sonst einfach mal Bionicon anrufen. Die geben schon ne ehrliche Auskunft. Die meisten sind hier mit dem XFusion sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre sogar nur den Magura und bin sehr zufrieden, dass ich noch nicht mal nen Bedürniss nach dem XFusion habe.


Bleib ich schuldig, nein ich hab zu wenig ahnung im solche aussgen zu treffen

Ich teste einfach wen mich was interresiert und der dämpfer past einfach perfekt zu meinem popometer 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitAndi187 (9. März 2017)

Ich nochmal kurz... Muss mich revidieren bezüglich des derzeitigen Preises für einen Edison Rahmen. Der liegt bei 990,- €. Lediglich zu Wheinachten wurde er für 777,- angeboten aber der Link dafür ist noch im Netz zu finden und ich konnte auch den Rahmen für 777,- in der Warenkorb legen  aber den gesamten Bestellvorgang habe ich dann doch nicht ausgeführt...


----------

